# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Current Episode Discussion - II

## Bryan

THought id kick off a new thread for episode discussions, as the last one was getting a bit overcrowded   :Smile:  

previous disucssions can be seen here:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...650#post222650

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good episode tonight, apart from Jimmy and Kelly.   :Sick:

----------


## Kaydie

I liked Tonights Episode,lovely scenes between Zak and Belle and Val and Del were good too

----------


## Luna

thats storyline with kelly and jimmy is  :Sick:  why would they put something like that in it tht's going to put us off our dinner.

Well done to belle - she was brilliant tonight!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## xCharliex

Lol how ridiculous was that kiss with Jimmy and Kelly!   :Rotfl:   soooo funny!
Sadie and Matt need to hurry up and get it together properly they would make a great couple

----------


## feelingyellow

belle was so funny yesterday - guessing it was a new actress? if so she's very good and her voice is just hilarious! just like a kid's should be!

today's episode was ok, liked kelly's line: your other face would be shocked if it knew where i was going   :Rotfl:   :Cheer:

----------


## Keating's babe

Poor Laurel - but it's not really believable that Ethan would succumb to Kelly's charms.  He spent months fending off the attentions of Debbie.  I know Kelly is a lot older and he was under the influence but it still didn't ring true.

----------


## Abi

I must tonights... can anyone update me?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Only saw the second half.  Seemed good.

Laurel left Ashtray, presumably going for a mini-break.  Ashtray pleaded with her to stay but it was no good.  Laurel thought Ashtray was making her the guilty one.  

Also some nice scenes between Delilah and Carl with the kids, and Shadrach/Zack/Marlon going fishing.

----------


## angelblue

Oh i was just thinking wouldnt sadie and matthew make an explosive couple i think he loves her   :Smile:  

I am not like deliah and carl need chas back

----------


## alan45

> Heaven knows.  I hope Zoe returns and sets him on fire and leaves him to burn.  Wood burns easily of course....


Patsy Kensit should be careful of stray sparks  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Botox and sparks don't go well together....................................
















































......................alledgedly.

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> Botox and sparks don't go well together....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Cheer:   :Rotfl:

----------


## xCharliex

Luckily for me i cant seem to see that picture right now.

Great ep tonight, its about time Sadie and Matt declared their love for each other   :Cheer:   i hope they can be together now!

----------


## feelingyellow

ewww, tom and sadie   :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Luckily for me i cant seem to see that picture right now.
> 
> Great ep tonight, its about time Sadie and Matt declared their love for each other    i hope they can be together now!


There is no picture Charlie   :Smile:

----------


## xCharliex

> There is no picture Charlie


Oh lol ok thanks

----------


## dddMac1

tom and Sadie yuk

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good episode tonight.

Loving Sandy.  He reminds me of Greengrass from Heartbeat.  Fabulous character/actor.  He may even make Ashtray bearable.    :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

he reminds me of heartbeats greengrass as well

----------


## Jemma

Oops sorry - double post

----------


## Jemma

In What's on Tv the other week they had a Spot the Difference thing with Sandy and Greengrass and they look so alike!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Speaking of things which look so alike Jemma, you seem to have made two identical posts!

----------


## Jemma

> Speaking of things which look so alike Jemma, you seem to have made two identical posts!


I know, pressed the submit button twice by mistake...*looks embarassed*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Don't worry, we're all human.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Chas is back tonight.    :Thumbsup:

----------


## feelingyellow

yay cannot wait and i just realised i missing it lol, will watch it laters

and richie_lecturer - how do you know we're all human?   :Stick Out Tongue:  i could be a penguin for all you know   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

If I hear this 'Oh christmas tree! Oh christmas tree!' song one more time im gonna throw something at the Tv!!   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Mad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've just realised who that soldier was that was sticking up for Chas! Luke Morgan's rapist out of Hollyoaks (I think)   :Ponder:

----------


## Cherryz

> If I hear this 'Oh christmas tree! Oh christmas tree!' song one more time im gonna throw something at the Tv!!


LOL every time they started i couldn't help but crack up. the same line over and over and over lol

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> and richie_lecturer - how do you know we're all human?   i could be a penguin for all you know


Show us your flaps!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad Chas in back, her and Carl are a great couple i hope they get married. 

I wish Debbie was going with Emily instead of Sarah she is so annoying

----------


## dddMac1

good to see Chas back

----------


## feelingyellow

> Show us your flaps!


*flaps wings*  :Stick Out Tongue:  *tries to fly - doesn't work   :Crying:  *



10 minutes later...



wait ... penguins don't fly   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feelingyellow

quite likes yesterday's episode, though i just don't get why chas hates del so much! del is like super nice, she just gave carl and then tries to get him back with chas!

----------


## Tamzi

I loved today's and yesterday's episodes. So glad to see Chas back. When Carl went to kiss her and stuck his hand on her knee! Who could Del get with? I really hate Emily, so can she just hurry up and go. She is so dopey and just annoying! 
xxx

----------


## alan45

> I really hate Emily, so can she just hurry up and go. She is so dopey and just annoying! 
> xxx


Leave poor Emily alone. She is a really nice girl and a great actress

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oops, wrong section! (ignore)   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feelingyellow

Today's episode was good, Carl and Chas - so sweet   :Wub:  love the little rodney/eric scenes - kelly - his daughter   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Leave poor Emily alone. She is a really nice girl and a great actress


Amen to that.  Kate McGregor is a very good actress.  I'll miss her during her impending time off but I wish her all the best with the pregnancy/birth.  :Smile: 

Good episode again tonight.  

Beckindale lights up for the festive season.  :Smile:

----------


## Cherryz

YEEEEY Paul and Ivan update! lol, so all that time away they were spent texting - naughtily i suspect from what Diane and Paul said and acted in the woolpack lol. but *squeals* finally! cannot wait for more, i was getting fed up and the kings being on all the time lol. Great to see Chas back too!

----------


## dddMac1

good to see Carl and Chas back together

----------


## Jemma

> kelly - his daughter


I laughed at that!  :Lol:  Loved the bits with Carl and Chas as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

Im going to enjoy the war btween Pollard and Rodney

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Me too.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Im going to enjoy the war btween Pollard and Rodney


Why?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Because we like wars on here.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I doubt it'll be that exciting   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm sure it will be more exciting though than waiting for Plastic Patsy to show any emotion in her acting.

----------


## chance

> I'm sure it will be more exciting though than waiting for Plastic Patsy to show any emotion in her acting.


you love her really  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes I love wood.  It burns well on my fireplace.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yes I love wood.  It burns well on my fireplace.


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## dddMac1

steph went a bit to far by taking the little girl to her daughters grave

----------


## tammyy2j

Do Kelly and Steph have their eyebrows drawn on, they look weird

----------


## feelingyellow

> Do Kelly and Steph have their eyebrows drawn on, they look weird


steph does i think, kelly probably doesn't as she still young

----------


## chance

spect kellys over plucked hers so draws em on

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> If I hear this 'Oh christmas tree! Oh christmas tree!' song one more time im gonna throw something at the Tv!!


 I was thinking that as well when I watched the eppy! All you could hear was Len and Paul singing in these infuriating hearty voices and Laurel and Jasmine squawking like a couple of canaries!!   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Angry:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> Today's episode was good, Carl and Chas - so sweet   love the little rodney/eric scenes - kelly - his daughter


 LOL!   :Rotfl:  

 I laughed myself silly at Diane when Kelly said (regarding the fairy lights): "Nothing's 'appenin' Rodney!"

 ...then Diane goes 

 "Bet that's not the first time she's had to say that to him."

 Priceless!   :Cheer:   :Lol:  

 Rodney and Kelly make me sick! Jesus H. Christ, what was she thinking even Jimmy was infinitely better!

----------


## Tamzi

I did like Emily at one point, but she's changed. She has been obsessed with Sarah. When she told Cain Sarah was on the floor. That was a complete lie. I don't feel she brings anything to emmerdale.

Not much happened in Emmerdale really today. Bring back more action!
xxx

----------


## tammyy2j

> I did like Emily at one point, but she's changed. She has been obsessed with Sarah. When she told Cain Sarah was on the floor. That was a complete lie. I don't feel she brings anything to emmerdale.
> 
> Not much happened in Emmerdale really today. Bring back more action!
> xxx


Yes i actually felt sorry for Cain, Emily is obsessed with Sarah and caring for her.

----------


## feelingyellow

why did emily lie? she had just been told by paul she's becoming attached to sarah yet she still goes and lies. i just don't get it.

----------


## alan45

She is obsessed by Sarah and I think this will become clear over Christmas

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'd rather sweet Emily looked after Sarah than Cain the madman.

You got the feeling tonight that Emily was prepared to look after her.

Good episode.

----------


## chance

> why did emily lie? she had just been told by paul she's becoming attached to sarah yet she still goes and lies. i just don't get it.


i thought that was rather out of character for her

----------


## chance

debbie needs a good smack getting rid of her daughter like that,does she have no heart,no feelings at all for her baby?

----------


## dddMac1

if Debbie had used protection she would not be in the mess she is in now and should just take responsibility for her actions and not expect Emily to look after Baby Sarah 24/7

----------


## chance

if she didnt want her she should give her to the sugdens

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah but shes so young, she doesnt know what she wants, she loves her, she finally said it, and now its too late, shes doing what she thinks is best!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another good episode tonight.  

Andy was a bit wooden though.    :Thumbsdown:  


The lookout for Orville the duck and the Dingle sprog goes on.    :Cool:

----------


## alan45

> if Debbie had used protection she would not be in the mess she is in now and should just take responsibility for her actions and not expect Emily to look after Baby Sarah 24/7


But how often have most of us _taken a chance_

----------


## Chris_2k11

Never saw it tonight, was at Tesco   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well go to www.itv.com/emmerdale and find the summary for tonight's episode.

It may not give full details of the episode but as Tesco say, Every Little Helps.

----------


## chance

really good eppy last night,glad alice slapped the b**** debbie,id of swung for the cow too.lisa has done the right thing washing her hands of her,she will live to regret what she has done,she is a selfish little moo!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Well go to www.itv.com/emmerdale and find the summary for tonight's episode.
> 
> It may not give full details of the episode but as Tesco say, Every Little Helps.


lol! Cheers Richie   :Smile:

----------


## xStephaniex

yeh go alice, how out of order was debbie...she needs to do some serious growing up and quickly !! she gets on my nerves now. great actressing from belle  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

how good was belle. She produced some fab acting last night. Daz was such a hero. I knew Zak would forgive debbie, the dingles are such a cool family.

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> Another good episode tonight.  
> 
> Andy was a bit wooden though.    
> 
> 
> The lookout for Orville the duck and the Dingle sprog goes on.


 OMG I knewwwwwwwww Emily looked like some creature or other!!!!   :Cheer:   :Rotfl:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

What did everyone think of today's Christmas ep? I loved it all, the Kings, Belle and Daz, Sandy and Ashley - all class!   :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Didn't see all of it Chazzy but what I saw was fairly good.  Liked the scenes with Zak.  As I say though I missed much of the episode so can't really comment.  I have it on tape fortunately but the main stumbling block is trying to find the time to watch it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I watched most of it, and thought it was quite a reasonably good episode  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> .  I have it on tape fortunately but the main stumbling block is trying to find the time to watch it!


Do make time to watch it. It was fantastic  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Just seen it actually.  Great stuff.  :Smile: 


Belle and Daz were really good.  

Nice scenes with the Dingles and good stuff all round from the supporting cast.

7-7.5
/10

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Yep, thought it was great stuff too.  :Smile: 

 Whilst a little out of place I liked Tom telling Jimmy one of his usual annoying anecdotes about the toy metal train he got Jimmy when he was ickle... then Matthew took the wheels off it!!!!   :Rotfl:  Poor kid!

 Reminds me of the time when I was about 6 and my little sisters were sick of having been bullied and manipulated by sneaky, evil little me for so long, so they took my precious Dentist Barbie and chucked her in a sink of cold water. When I next pressed her to make her say one of her impressive Dentist things, she gave a pathetic gurgle and broke. I was devastated!!   :Lol:  

 Off topic though, forget my ramblings. A great ep.   :Clap:

----------


## Joanne

I found it really slow going. The Belle and Daz saga really dragged for me and Jimmy winds me up cos he can't speak without shouting.

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao! How pathetic was that punch just then!   :Rotfl:

----------


## samantha nixon

im so upset that sadie has gone does anyone no when shes coming back cause i think she is

----------


## feelingyellow

> im so upset that sadie has gone does anyone no when shes coming back cause i think she is


i'm not upset, i was doing a happy dance!!   :Cheer:  though she's in it til sunday i think   :Sad:  and i'm not sure if she's coming back but i hope she doesn't!!

----------


## xCharliex

> im so upset that sadie has gone does anyone no when shes coming back cause i think she is


Yeah she is coming back, i nearly cried lol i so wanted her and Matt to stay together, the look on her face she looked really gutted he chose the business over her  :Sad:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah she is coming back,


  :Angry:  evil scriptwriters! hate the character - i just want her to die, lol! i suppose the actress ain't too bad...

----------


## alan45

> evil scriptwriters! hate the character - i just want her to die, lol! i suppose the actress ain't too bad...


Im the opposite to you. I love the character but hate the so called actress. She is pitiful and IMHO could not act her way out of a paper bag.

----------


## BlackKat

> Very disappointing episode tonight. As if the Police would just let Jean disappear with the Cabbage Patch kid when he made Terry made the allegation that his son was being kidnapped.  Totally unconvincing


I thought that as well. Not only that but the police officers utter lack of interest in the entire thing. "Sorry mate, nothing we can do." When Terry was trying to stop her they weren't even aware that Jean was infact TJ's grandma and not just some random stranger who'd grabbed TJ off him.  :Nono:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I missed it but i'm guessing Jean's finally gone?!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale is back on form!  :Cheer:  After a boring couple of months it is back on the up. Can't wait to see Tom King bumped off!  :Cool:

----------


## BlackKat

*sigh* Are Donna and Marlon deeply stupid? Why didn't they just tell Social Services they were willing to take the kids back. The uncle obviously wouldn't have a problem with it, the kids wouldn't, and I can't see why the social would as that's where they put them in the first place. So why the need to run off with them?

----------


## xxxxxx

Mybe they didn't know how the social services work. Also uncle.... looked like he wasn't going to wait. I think the kids scenes are brillient and realistic.

----------


## alan45

Im amazed that no-one has posted a reply about Christmas Nights episode of Emmerdale. (Where is Babe 14 when you need her) :Searchme:  

Last nights Emmerdale was absolutely brilliant. A well written and well acted script. Plenty of one liners.  In the end I was delighted to see Tom King ''flying through the air'' muscally accompanied  by Belle Dingle's singing. We really are left wondering who the culprit was. My Money is on Jamie.  Good to see Chas spill the beans as well as declare her love for Carl.

Three cheers for the best Christmas soap :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah i really love that,
Belle sing i'm walking through the air and just at the moment Tom comes flying out of the window. I really don't have a clue who it is, it's going to be someone who you don't expect, don't think it's Bob though.

----------


## Bryan

Having read what was going to happen in the top three soaps I thought Emmerdale would be the best, and i suppose in theory it was.

However the episode wasnt that good, I can appreciate it being the best, but wasnt as good as I thought it would be. It only got exciting in the last five minutes when it was building up to his murder, and we were all trying to look for the slighest of clues as to who had done it. 

I liked the choir singing over Tom's dead body and then the choir singing the emmerdale theme tune, I think that worked really well. I have a feeling that this will be one very exciting storyline for 2007, and can't wait to see how it unfolds.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I just caught the last half hour on ITV2 earlier of last night's episode, it was a very good episode over what i saw of it. I agree, it was the most exciting in the last five minutes when the tension was building up to Tom's murder and everyone was sneaking around and we were trying to guess who it could be. Loved the ending when he came flying through the window and Belle was singing, very effective and superbly done. A good episode of what i saw of it.

----------


## Babe14

Excelent episodes over xmas, Tom's Death was magnificantly done.  I really liked the xmas day episode where it started and ended the same with Tom laying on the ground dead and we were taken back to the events which led up to it.

Everyone was excellent and of course Matt was and is on form as usual for me he is just getting :Wub:   and better by the scene. I loved the end on boxing day where the three brothers were hugging one another grieving, if anything Tom's death has reunited the three brothers who spent the day arguing with one another and with their dad, Tom.

Rosemary is a real bitch and a devious one at that.

The who killed Tom stroyine certainly is keeping uson our toes with all it's twists and turns.

Once again Emmerdale is going from strength to strength.  Brilliant.

----------


## Babe14

Well I think it's about time I commented on Emmerdale.

Things are on a bit of a slow burner down in the Dales at the moment but none the less still enjoyable.

We're seeing lots of twists and turns in the whodunnit, along with clues.

My latest culprit is the Chief Constable or Rosemary/CC.

The humour/Comedy is wonderful as usual for example the other night, we had a wonderful line from the ever lovely Matt:

"We'll have to ask her permission to break wind soon" :Rotfl:  

Also from the not so sure about Eli:

"Watch your meat and two veg.  She goes for anything that dangles"  :Rotfl:  

Belle is still wonderful as ever and it is really great to see her in such a central role.  Like the pairing of her and Shadrach.

The Kings:

Matt I am loving as we are seeing a much softer side to him at the moment, I really like his caring side but I also love it when he's being a b/d! Out of the three I would say that he is the one which is being affected the most by his father's death, you can see it in his face and he looks like someone who is grieving.

Jimmy - Well what a turn around. He is taking charge all of a sudden as an elder brother and looking out for his younger brothers, I like this. Also I like the pairing up of Jimmy and Kelly (although I don't like her very much).

Carl - pretty much the same.  One minute he crumbles but the next he is strong and at times you can see a lot of Matthew in him. 

With regards to Chas although I like the character she is beginning to grate on my nerves again. Also I think that she is a cow for using Carl just to get back at Rosemary.

Andy/Jo/Katie - Glad that it looks as though Andy/Jo are getting close again and think that they would become a permanent item which I would be absolutely delighted about, except that   Spoiler:     Katie is probably going to blow all this out of the water when she tells Andy that she is pregnant   Jo has grown on me a bit and I don't mind her so much now, Katie however I am liking less and less.

Scott/Jasmine - still hate/loathe/detest
Debbie/Eli - Can't make up my mind.

Still good viewing. :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> My latest culprit is the Chief Constable or Rosemary/CC.


He's desperately trying to woo Rosemary isn't he?  I just hope he isn't called Basil.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> My latest culprit is the Chief Constable or Rosemary/CC.
> 
> 
> He's desperately trying to woo Rosemary isn't he?  I just hope he isn't called Basil.


If he was called Thyme they could have their own TV series

----------


## Chris_2k11

That blonde copper is really starting to get on my nerves.

----------


## alan45

> That blonde copper is really starting to get on my nerves.


At least she wasnt convinced about Chas like the other prat.  Brilliant twists tonight again.

----------


## Babe14

:Rotfl:  at Matthew Friday "Hope the bed creaking won't disturb you!" Rosemary's face and Charles was really p/d off.  Will henow try and frame Matt?  

Just how many fluzzies has Matt got on the go? Baby? Has he got a secret love child? :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

I liked the attic scene at the end of the previous episode where the real horses head was hidden.  How  comes Carl was the only one who knew 
that there were two?  Surely Matt/Jimmy would of known this too?

Although I'm convinced about Rosemary/Charles I can't help also thinking Terry/Len still haven't ruled these two out completely.

I like the "Blonde Copper" (Glynis Barber, think it goes back to Dempsey and Makepeace)

Has anyone else notcied how huge Viv's bump is? Looks a bit OTT to me, has she now got quads!

Looks like good news, Scott Windsor has mysteriously vanished, looking for potential business in army tanks. So here's hoping he won't return :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Looks like good news, Scott Windsor has mysteriously vanished, looking for potential business in army tanks. So here's hoping he won't return


Hopefully a tank will run him over.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> That blonde copper is really starting to get on my nerves.
> 
> 
> At least she wasnt convinced about Chas like the other prat.  Brilliant twists tonight again.


I know I love that twist an when its showed you where it was as well.

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> Looks like good news, Scott Windsor has mysteriously vanished, looking for potential business in army tanks. So here's hoping he won't return
> 
> 
> Hopefully a tank will run him over.


LOL Great Minds :Smile: 

Just remembered Scott was in the army at one point and returned a completely different person, so maybe someone will have a grudge against him and use him for target practice, then run him over..

----------


## Babe14

Matt is absolutely brilliant, fantastic and is just cracking me up with his ongoing feuding with RoseMARY/Rosie :Rotfl:    If she is guilty then Matt will be the one to find her out, or set her up...

I am more convinced than ever that Charlie Vaughan fits into the equation somewhere, espec as RoseMARY has now taken his advice and is going away for a couple of weeks.

Lots of Matt/Grayson/Perdy scenes, really like the Perdy/Matt ones you can just see the chemistry between the two of them and a growing friendship.

Poor Andy just as he is about to tell Katie that it is Jo he loves and not her she goes and tells him she might be preggy. Jo/Andy are so made for one another.  Things have well and truly come full circle here for katie.

Lovely to see Bob back to his lovely self again,he is now no longer annoying.

Good enjoyable viewing with lots of drama, twists/turns, emotion and fantastic humour.

----------


## Babe14

Emmerdale is very slow at the moment.

Donna/Marlon/Kids storyline I fond a bit slow going.

Still very unsure about David, think he reminds me too much of a footballer.

Bob is great again. The tables are now reversed in the way that it is now Viv who is after revenge against Billy, I like the way Bob is making references about when he wanted revenge against the Kings.

Not a lot else to comment on at the mo..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Emmerdale is very slow at the moment.


No wonder it often clashes with EE.  Speed up the tapes Emmerdale!

----------


## Chris_2k11

What's happening with that Billy? Is he sticking around or what??

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I expect he will leave very soon.

----------


## Babe14

I sacrificed Tueday's episode for CSI this week :Lol:  

With regards to Billy I'm not certain what is happening but I can tell you that   Spoiler:     there is a car crash involving him and Victoria whilst he is driving one of the King's trucks, so at a guess if he isn't staying then maybe this is how he leaves...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Spoiler:    The crash is tonight in an hour long episode, but he survives.

----------

Babe14 (01-02-2007)

----------


## Babe14

Oh so tonight's the hour long and shame..

----------


## Abbie

Victoria is 12!!!!!!! I thought someone on another threas said she was 15

----------


## Chris_2k11

ooh drama drama                   :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

> ooh drama drama


I know I was quite shocked, the music added to the drama as well

----------


## Abbie

Ok I feel really sorry for Billy now, and why isnt he in hospital!!!!! He's the one that nearly died. And what is Katy doing!!!!!!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> ooh drama drama                  
> 
> 
> the music added to the drama as well


I missed the episode.  Did they play the Benny Hill tune during the truck ride, before it crashed into the lake?

----------


## tammyy2j

Ok episode i felt sorry for Billy. That Victoria is a little witch Jack needs to put his foot down with her. Andy could have cared a bit more about his real dad but at least Jo was looking after him in her own way.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm glad that Jack is getting some decent stuff for once.  Enjoyed his interactions with Billy, Daz and Victoria this week.  Preferring it to the CSI Flump stuff right now.  Kelly has been good too.

----------


## Babe14

Kelly is a character that I don't like but at the same time think that she is a good one.

Have to admit I have warmed considerabley to Billy over the past couple of episodes and wouldn't mind him being a permanent resident.

Eli still the same one minute I quite like him the next not sure, think loveable character may sum him up.

David still a no, no

I noticed in the hour long episode the other night that Jack, Daz and Victoria were all in hospital in gowns but Billy was no where to be seen.  Why not?  Surely he would need to be given the once over after an accident, what was Jack doing in a gown when he wasn't involved?

Victoria 12! Can never accept this as she looks much older. Also being allowed into a club at 16? In my day it was 18 or 21. No can't accept the new Victoria to much of a change.

Jo a right slapper but still think that her and Andy are perfect for one another.

Emmerdale one Hour long 8 million Eastenders 6.5 Million

----------


## Katy

I agree about Victoria, shes far too different from the previous one, its too much of a change. I tink shes more of a Sophie Webster to be honest.

----------


## Abbie

> I agree about Victoria, shes far too different from the previous one, its too much of a change. I tink shes more of a Sophie Webster to be honest.


I know she, its like as well as an appearence change she had a complete personality transplant

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> what was Jack doing in a gown when he wasn't involved?


Fancy dress party at Yorkshire Television.  Clive Hornby asked if he could come as a train set, but Yorkshire said no, so he wore a gown instead.  I understand the producer of Emmerdale came along as an angel, but the wings looked like the old Yorkshire chevron.

Just a thought.  :Smile: 

As for Andy leaving Katie, well it serves her right for being so bland and dull.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
>  what was Jack doing in a gown when he wasn't involved?
> 
> 
> Fancy dress party at Yorkshire Television. Clive Hornby asked if he could come as a train set, but Yorkshire said no, so he wore a gown instead. I understand the producer of Emmerdale came along as an angel, but the wings looked like the old Yorkshire chevron.
> 
> Just a thought.


LOL!




> As for Andy leaving Katie, well it serves her right for being so bland and dull.


She is getting worse and really gets on my nerves with all her whinging, whereas Jo is just pure fun.

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought the Jo/Katie fight would be better after all she took her husband. Personally i can't see why anyone would fight over Andy. Rodney seems to be behaving like a teenager trying t get his leg over in anyone house available. When did Debbie do a mechanic's course and now she is running the garage i wouldn't put my car in there for to be fixed.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

can anyone tell me if katie has found out if she is preggars or not, i might have missed that

----------


## tammyy2j

> can anyone tell me if katie has found out if she is preggars or not, i might have missed that


false alarm she is not pregnant she thought she was

----------

*-Rooney-* (07-02-2007)

----------


## brooksyrules

i think the episodes are really good i hope billy sticks around for a bit longer

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another soap which has been very boring this week, sorry its gotta be said!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Talk about overracting from Viv tonight  :Wal2l:

----------


## Abbie

> Talk about overracting from Viv tonight


LoL I garee but then again it woudlnt be Viv

----------


## Richie_lecturer

More OTT theatrics from Bob Hopeless and the Duchess of Windsor.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Can I have a tea please Bob?

Apart from the return of the excellent Billy Hopwood (along with his interactions with Jack, Daz, Victoria, and Kelly Windsor), I've found Emmerdale Farm very dull for quite a while.  Hopefully Val will turn things around next week....

----------


## Babe14

Agree Emmerdale is slow going at the moment as is the other ITV soap but both still very watchable.

I like Bob again now that he has returned to his commical self and just loved it the other night when he was running around in his boxies and shirt looking for his trousers espec when they fell round his ankles and he fell over :Rotfl:   Viv/Bob can be OTT but they are funny.

Andy I like his character and as I keep saying am glad that he and Jo are together at last.

Katie/Jo fight very fake and patheitc.  Definitely prefer two men fighting.

Now Eli I think I like and quite enjoyed the Casino scamming with him and Debbie. Debbie is a  love/annoying character but quite enjoyable at the same time.

I too like Billy and hope that he stays as there is good potential here for some very good storylines.

Sunny times will return to the Dales again soon.  Unfortunately soaps etc go through this annoying boring phase but luckily for some it is only a minor issue.

----------


## alan45

> Agree Emmerdale is slow going at the moment as is the other ITV soap but both still very watchable.


Yes they are because they have lots of sub-plots going on so there  is always something to hhold your interest during an episode




> I like Bob again now that he has returned to his commical self and just loved it the other night when he was running around in his boxies and shirt looking for his trousers espec when they fell round his ankles and he fell over  Viv/Bob can be OTT but they are funny.


 Viv was her usual OTT last night in the birth scenes. Had to laugh at embarresed Paddy when he was delivering the sprogs and she said *what are you worried about youve seen it all before *   :Lol:  (a reference to their torrid affair)




> Andy I like his character and as I keep saying am glad that he and Jo are together at last.


 Have to disagree. I detest the character of JO. Not fussed about ANDEH either




> Katie/Jo fight very fake and patheitc.  Definitely prefer two men fighting.


 Most of us males prefer to see two women fighting, :EEK!:   but yes it was poor




> Now Eli I think I like and quite enjoyed the Casino scamming with him and Debbie. Debbie is a  love/annoying character but quite enjoyable at the same time.


I thought it was a bit like coal from China             far fetched




> I too like Billy and hope that he stays as there is good potential here for some very good storylines.


 Yes whats the betting he will be working with Jack within a couple of months




> Sunny times will return to the Dales again soon.  Unfortunately soaps etc go through this annoying boring phase but luckily for some it is only a minor issue.


Yes  with the return of Rosemary and the funeral of Tom and the reading of the will

On a technical point I believe that any will made before a marriage was null and void and a new one had to be made after marriage

----------


## alan45

Very disappointed with tonights episode. How wonderful are the Emmerdale cops. Finding the murder weapon on a tip so easily after at least a fortnights rubbish has been dumped there. Then sending officers round to the suspects houses to see how they reacted when she appeared on Crimewitch.  Did she send someone abroad to watch Rosemary. Come on Emmerdale you can do better :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's so boring at the moment Zzzzzzzzz

----------


## no1abbafan

Rosemary is back - she should have stayed away - she is a useless actress IMHO - and her hair, where is the stylist for crying out loud.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I quite like Rosemary actually.  She's the sort of character the show needs.

----------


## alan45

> I quite like Rosemary actually.  She's the sort of character the show needs.


Me too. She is a great actress and pays the part of SUPERBITCH really well.  It looks likely she will be in the show for the forseeable future. I really would love to see Zoe Tate return and dump her unceremoniously from Home farm.

----------


## Abbie

> I quite like Rosemary actually.  She's the sort of character the show needs.


I know what you mean she is the Bitch a sopa needs and a character we love to harte, but sometimes for me she is too much.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think once CSI Flump is sorted, she will move on and become a better character.

----------


## tammyy2j

Belle was hilarious last night as usual "i know that fat man"  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

I really need to start watching this more often than just on Thursday. What happened when they found out about Harriet? I'm still thinking that Jimmy did it, I'm just beginning to think that there's a sequence of episodes implicating each suspect before the killer is revealed, so that was the reason for it looking like Matt might have done it, and the conversation between him and the police woman of how much he stood to inherit before it emerged about Harriet.

----------


## Babe14

Emmerdale is once again at full throttle.

Matt is  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Heart:   :Heart:  even more than ever he is a wonderful character and I am really looking forward to the interaction between him and Carrie.  I can see some wonderful and powerful storylines coming up here.  I hope we have romance between the two that is just convenient for either one as and when, mixed in with the battle of the wills (as in strength/mind) Carrie I saw the potential straight away and I can see her as the new bitch of the Dales, she has a lot of hidden agenda and like she said a match for Matthew. A perfect couple. :Big Grin:  

Rosemary is still the devious bitch from hell, did you see her face when Charles was responsible for the trust of the Kings business's. Yep these two are definitely up to something.

Lovely brother scenes between the Kings, espec at the funeral.  Jimmy is right they need to put their Share of the business together and work as a team, but somehow I can't see Matt doing this. 
We have a nice scenareo building now with the introduction of Carrie and her daughter, we have Rosemary/Carrie/Scarlet on one side of the fence, Matt/Jimmy/Carl on the other, fantastic potential for some very good storylines.

Still loving Grayson/Perdy.

Shadrack hilarious as ever and I just love his caring side where Belle is concerned.

Katie boring.

Jo/Andy :Wub:  
Val on form as usual with Diane.

Excellent writing, acting etc once again :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

[/COLOR]


> Emmerdale is once again at full throttle.
> 
> Matt is  even more than ever he is a wonderful character and I am really looking forward to the interaction between him and Carrie.  I can see some wonderful and powerful storylines coming up here.  I hope we have romance between the two that is just convenient for either one as and when, mixed in with the battle of the wills (as in strength/mind) Carrie I saw the potential straight away and I can see her as the new bitch of the Dales, she has a lot of hidden agenda and like she said a match for Matthew. A perfect couple. 
> 
> Rosemary is still the devious bitch from hell, did you see her face when Charles was responsible for the trust of the Kings business's. Yep these two are definitely up to something.
> 
> Lovely brother scenes between the Kings, espec at the funeral.  Jimmy is right they need to put their Share of the business together and work as a team, but somehow I can't see Matt doing this. 
> We have a nice scenareo building now with the introduction of Carrie and her daughter, we have Rosemary/Carrie/Scarlet on one side of the fence, Matt/Jimmy/Carl on the other, fantastic potential for some very good storylines.
> 
> ...


Yes Emmerdale has realy picked up again after a few slowish episodes.

Very disappointed in Linda Lusardi's very wooden Kensitlike performance.

Wish I had been standing in Grayson's place last night when Perdy came in and disrobed :Wub:   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> [/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> Emmerdale is once again at full throttle.
> ...


 :Rotfl:  OMG! Alan first time I've known you to do a :Wub:   :Rotfl:  
That was very daring for Emmerdale and I think the first nudie strip I've seen. 
(Guess what I'm hoping for now..hehe.. Matt...need I say more? :Lol:  )

I have to admit I did think that Linda sounded very wooden but after her confrontation with Matt where she told Louise that he has just met his match I saw through that woodeness. Just hope that she will improve and prove her worth as she did in the Bill. She worked well with Billy Murray and can see her doing the same with Matt Healy.

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=Babe14;501790]  [quote=alan45;501789][/color]


> OMG! Alan first time I've known you to do a


  I used to do them quite often for the Blessed St. June of Sun Hill :Big Grin:   prior to her daliiance with Gabriel k*nt the chimp



> That was very daring for Emmerdale and I think the first nudie strip I've seen.


 I was quite shocked  :EEK!:    Still it could have been Grayson and the Farrier  :Sick:  
(Guess what I'm hoping for now..hehe.. Matt...need I say more? :Lol:  )*NO*




> I have to admit I did think that Linda sounded very wooden but after her confrontation with Matt where she told Louise that he has just met his match I saw through that woodeness. Just hope that she will improve and prove her worth as she did in the Bill. She worked well with Billy Murray and can see her doing the same with Matt Healy.


 Thats why nIm so disappointed as she was excellent in The Bill

----------


## Babe14

[quote=alan45;501805][quote=Babe14;501790] 


> [/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
>   OMG! Alan first time I've known you to do a 
> ...


Early days, so who knows :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Enjoying Emmerdale.

Unfortunately I now have doubts about Carrie and Linda Lucadi is dreadful at the moment.

On the Matt front, forget what I said about him and Carrie and possibly Perdy too, Zara is the woman for him!! Wonder what the investment is? Also I wonder if Zara is really interested in Matt or she was just playing him to get him to invest.

Perdy and Matt are great as mates, but I wouldn't mind too much if they got together between  the sheets again.

Not sure about Matt's new look, he looks as though he's been dragged through a hedge backwards. Not too sure about the three piece either, the colour is nice and really suits him, but the waistcoat not sure at all, although having said this it does kind of give him the Country Squirer/Lord of the Manor look.

Shadarck/Belle Hilarious as usual.

Like the idea of the Dingle Cab co, but imagine if Shadarack came to pick you up at 3.00am in the morning!! Worse still Eli!! Would you get in a cab with either of these two???

David evil S** still unsure about his character.

Val/Daine wonderful as ever.

Katie - they are trying to make her character tougher and more interesting but she can't carry it off.

Rosemary Superbitch as usual.  Loved it the other night when we saw her softer side with Belle. Awww Cute.

Grayson enjoying still and think I can spot a bit of a triangle coming up here involving two gays/a bisexual and married lady. Love the way the soaps are doing love triangles with a different touch.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> David evil S** still unsure about his character.


Neither, for that matter, is Mr Eric Pollard.  :Ponder:

----------


## no1abbafan

I have to admit I am not liking Linda Lusardi in Emmerdale at the moment. She is a terrible actress, so wooden, (mind you, the person playing Rosemary, is turning into the panto dame, talk about over acting). I can't see myself changing my mind.

----------


## alan45

Linda Lusadri is so unconvincing in Emmerdale. She is like Patsy Kensit without the botox.  I know she (LL) can act. She was very good in The Bill. At the minute she sounds like an dubbed voice on a cheap german porn movie (not of course that I would know)

----------


## Babe14

LOL! She is bad.  When Jimmy told her not to mess with them and she tried to sound threatening back without success.

Matt is :Wub:   :Rotfl:  just love the battle of the wills between him and Rosemary.

Matt/Perdy - very sweet and lovely.  Just loved the way he defended her when Rosemary confronted her about her betrayal.  Grayson has no loyalty towards Perdy at all, he just uses her for his amusement. (I still think that Grayson is :Wub:  )

We are seeing a softness in Rosemary with Belle, I like this.

Great viewing, great writing, scripting, comedy, acting etc.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale is absolutely dire at the minute! Seriously what is going on!? I turned over during tonight's episode, watched that fame academy thing instead

_Lately.._

Donna and Marlon building their house  :Thumbsdown:  

Del/David  :Thumbsdown:  

Sam/Emily  :Thumbsdown:  

Bob/Viv/Twins  :Thumbsdown: 

Katie/Andy/Jo  :Thumbsdown: 

PADDY  :EEK!:   :Thumbsdown:  (he really needs to go!)

Murder storyline still going on and on and on, nah can't be bothered with it at the mo. They need to get some good plots going instead of all these stupid boring scenes. Come on Emmerdale sort it out please!  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> LOL! She is bad.  When Jimmy told her not to mess with them and she tried to sound threatening back without success.


As bad as Patsy Kensit without the Botox




> Matt is  just love the battle of the wills between him and Rosemary.


  He is brilliant and baiting her





> Matt/Perdy - very sweet and lovely.  Just loved the way he defended her when Rosemary confronted her about her betrayal.  Grayson has no loyalty towards Perdy at all, he just uses her for his amusement. (I still think that Grayson is )


There is bound to be another Matt / Perdy fling. As for Greason  :Sick:  




> We are seeing a softness in Rosemary with Belle, I like this.


 Yes but what is Rosemarys angle




> Great viewing, great writing, scripting, comedy, acting etc.


I agree

----------


## Babe14

Now that's what I call a real fight the other night between the King Brothers and it was just so typical, Jimmy with an injured hand, Carl, who was trying to break up the fight with a bloody lip and Matt who threw the first punch not a scratch on him.

More nice scenes between Belle and Rosemary and yes I agree I too reckon she has an ulterior motive. 

I still think Rosemary may of killed Tom and I'm sure Charlie boy definitely fits into it somewhere.

On the other hand I can't help thinking it may of been Matt who of course will wriggle he's way out of it by pinning the blame on say Rosemary. 
The final showdown just has to be between these two, they really do work well together.

David is definitely Pollard Mark II with all his scamming and I'm not entirely convinced he is being genuine with Del (Still don't like him)

Eric was  as commical as ever upon his return from Spain with all his Duty Free and the hat he was wearing complete with price tag :Lol:  

Bob - Part of me is pleased he is back to his silly self but part of me finds it a bit childish, but he is sweet with the babies.

Eddie - waste of time.

Viv - O.K

Marlon/Donna - bit off the boil at the moment, although they still have the commical element.

Eli - I've sort of taken to him now and find his character "Cute" in an odd sort of way, he's just a rogue.

Yep Emmerdale like it's twin still shining away with the odd patch of cloud, but the sun is never far away...

----------


## alan45

> Now that's what I call a real fight the other night between the King Brothers and it was just so typical, Jimmy with an injured hand, Carl, who was trying to break up the fight with a bloody lip and Matt who threw the first punch not a scratch on him.


And coincidently the Hotten Defectives just happened to call into the pub for a swift after shift pint  Oh Yeah :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   These must be the world worst coppers




> More nice scenes between Belle and Rosemary and yes I agree I too reckon she has an ulterior motive.


Great minds etccc




> I still think Rosemary may of killed Tom and I'm sure Charlie boy definitely fits into it somewhere.


I agree with you there. Maybe Charlie boy did it so has he could get into her







affections




> On the other hand I can't help thinking it may of been Matt who of course will wriggle he's way out of it by pinning the blame on say Rosemary. 
> The final showdown just has to be between these two, they really do work well together.


No they wouldnt want to lose Matt from the series




> David is definitely Pollard Mark II with all his scamming and I'm not entirely convinced he is being genuine with Del (Still don't like him)


Cant stand him this Beckham lookalike with just as many brain cells.  He is doing the dirt on Del as well. Lets hope he gets a dose of Dingle Law




> Eric was  as commical as ever upon his return from Spain with all his Duty Free and the hat he was wearing complete with price tag


Even at his most evil Eric always has that rogueish smile about him




> Bob - Part of me is pleased he is back to his silly self but part of me finds it a bit childish, but he is sweet with the babies.


He is a bit OTT at the moment. Needs back to the Woolie




> Eddie - waste of time.


Agree but I feel he has been reintroduced for some future storyline. Did you notice his leer at Lisa




> Viv - O.K


Like Bob getting a bit OTT




> Marlon/Donna - bit off the boil at the moment, although they still have the commical element.


Poor Marlon




> Eli - I've sort of taken to him now and find his character "Cute" in an odd sort of way, he's just a rogue.


Cain without the menace




> Yep Emmerdale like it's twin still shining away with the odd patch of cloud, but the sun is never far away...


How very true

----------


## Babe14

[quote=alan45;504415]


> Now that's what I call a real fight the other night between the King Brothers and it was just so typical, Jimmy with an injured hand, Carl, who was trying to break up the fight with a bloody lip and Matt who threw the first punch not a scratch on him.





> And coincidently the Hotten Defectives just happened to call into the pub for a swift after shift pint Oh Yeah These must be the world worst coppers


*Yep! Talk about obvious, they would be crap at undercover work*




> I still think Rosemary may of killed Tom and I'm sure Charlie boy definitely fits into it somewhere.





> I agree with you there. Maybe Charlie boy did it so has he could get into her affections


*Maybe he's even connected with her first husband's shooting accident* 



> On the other hand I can't help thinking it may of been Matt who of course will wriggle he's way out of it by pinning the blame on say Rosemary. 
> The final showdown just has to be between these two, they really do work well together.





> No they wouldnt want to lose Matt from the series


*That would put me into permanent depression.  I'm bad enough knowing about PC from Corrie.  For E/dale to lose Matt would be total devastation.    I was thinking along the lines that everyone would know that he did it but the blame would lie clearly at Rosemary's doorstep and she would go down for it.  Or alternatively we could have this with the added twist of Rosemary then shifting the blame onto Charlie and he would end up getting done! Or better still Carrie* 

*Seriously though I think if anything Matt will be the one to find out who did it and god help them when he does!!!*




> David is definitely Pollard Mark II with all his scamming and I'm not entirely convinced he is being genuine with Del (Still don't like him)





> Cant stand him this Beckham lookalike with just as many brain cells. He is doing the dirt on Del as well. Lets hope he gets a dose of Dingle Law


 :Rotfl:  *Here Here!*




> Eric was as commical as ever upon his return from Spain with all his Duty Free and the hat he was wearing complete with price tag





> Even at his most evil Eric always has that rogueish smile about him


*He is just such a loveable character you can't hate him if you tried, even knowing what we know about him*.




> Eddie - waste of time.





> Agree but I feel he has been reintroduced for some future storyline. Did you notice his leer at Lisa


*Actually I think I did,was it when she was going through a door and he helped himself to a crafty eyeful..*

----------


## alan45

I honestly think the original plan was to have Rosemary as the murderer but since she has become a popular superbitch its unlikely they will get rid of her now. She is a great actress unlike the alleged superbitch before her *cough PK cough*.  Jamie hope is a wast of space so they may blame him although Charlie Boy the Chief CONman is hardly a vital character so they may blame him.

I think the producers like the viewer have been pleasantly surprsed at how well Rosemary has fitted in.

Well that my theories

----------


## Babe14

> I honestly think the original plan was to have Rosemary as the murderer but since she has become a popular superbitch its unlikely they will get rid of her now. She is a great actress unlike the alleged superbitch before her *cough PK cough*. Jamie hope is a wast of space so they may blame him although Charlie Boy the Chief CONman is hardly a vital character so they may blame him.
> 
> I think the producers like the viewer have been pleasantly surprsed at how well Rosemary has fitted in.
> 
> Well that my theories


Very good ones too and I think you may well be right.  Rosemary is wonderful and as I have already said works well with Matt, so there would be loads of potential here.  Also I think that she is great for making the boys tow the line. Rosemary makes your all time fav (PK) :Lol:   look like a pussy cat

I thought that as Carrie was coming into the soap Rosemary would be ditched as I couldn't see them having two women at Home Farm.  However brain has gone into overdrive and I can now see how. We can have a classic situation of Men V women, which I think would be quite interesting..

Still we shall see what surfaces, so long as it's not the return of Scott Windsor!!

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> I honestly think the original plan was to have Rosemary as the murderer but since she has become a popular superbitch its unlikely they will get rid of her now. She is a great actress unlike the alleged superbitch before her *cough PK cough*. Jamie hope is a wast of space so they may blame him although Charlie Boy the Chief CONman is hardly a vital character so they may blame him.
> 
> I think the producers like the viewer have been pleasantly surprsed at how well Rosemary has fitted in.
> 
> Well thats my theories
> 
> ...


 OMG dont even talk about the two of them in the same sentence




> I thought that as Carrie was coming into the soap Rosemary would be ditched as I couldn't see them having two women at Home Farm.  However brain has gone into overdrive and I can now see how. We can have a classic situation of Men V women, which I think would be quite interesting..


 I hope Matt buys Carrie off soon and she leaves. Linda Lusardi is atrocious. Nearly as woeful as PK




> Still we shall see what surfaces, so long as it's not the return of Scott Windsor!!


 I think Ben Freeman ghas more pressing matters on is mind. I hope he NEVER returns. Muppet

----------


## Babe14

LOL I love these pretty threads we keep making :Smile: 

Yes Scott is a no no and muppet is being polite.  

I would so love it if Matt buyed Carrie off or forced her to leave the village for some reason or other.  Linda Lusadi is terrible I did think originally that she showed a slight improvement, however the next time she opened her mouth I was proved wrong.

Do you get the impression that her and Jimmy may have an affair thus creating a love triangle between Jimmy/Kelly/Carrie. If this was to happen maybe Kelly could punch her lights out!  Speaking of romance weren't Matt and Zara just wonderful together.  I'm torn between Matt/Perdy and Matt/Zara..oh and I've deleted Matt/Carrie (must of had a funny turn there LOL)

What do you think of the new guy Johnny the Ferrier?  Me jury still out, but again can see a triangle coming up here, bit like the one we've had in Corrie.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> LOL I love these pretty threads we keep making


Pretty threads or petty threats?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I wouldn't want to be the one of the King brothers who upsets Carrie.  She has a nasty streak underneath.  If she can do 

 to a sports hall, what's the betting she can do the same at the Woolpack.  :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

How crap are those two detectives in Emmerdale. How many fishing trips are they going on. How many times are they going to arrest The Kings. How crap are the Kings solicitors. I would have had them out of Hotten Nick faster than you could say Habeous Corpus and filed complaints for harassment. Sorry but they with their Keystone Kop antics are ruining what WAS a good story. 

I would also be persuing a case against The Law Society against Grayson for drawing up the will. Conflict of interests or what..

----------


## Babe14

Those detectives are indeed crap don't they know that they have to have solid evidence against someone before they can even go before a judge or be formely charged. Like Jimmy said the charges are trumped up and hopefully this will come to light in the so called court case.  As far as I can make out they have only arrested and charged the Kings in the hope that their theory of one of them knows something comes to frutition.

Loving Billy and really am glad that he has returned a much better character. He is great with both Edna and Victoria. I like the fact that we have a sort of exchange of father scenareo with Jack/Billy/Daz/Victoria, Billy is being more of a father figure to Victoria than Jack right now and Jack wants to adopt Daz, but it is obvious that Daz doesn't want this anymore. How stupid was Jack the other night not to realise what Victoria had really done with the flowers and I was glad that Daz told him to shut up and listen.

Jimmy again his character has completely turned around and his much better and stronger now,really like him and Kelly a perfect match, he goes all goeey with her :Wub:   Just loved his comment to Rosemary, after Kelly had told Jimmy that she wants an ensuite to the bedroom, on leaving the room Jimmy to Rosemary

"Oh close your mouth, your causing a draft!" :Rotfl:  

Emmerdale is getting saucy what with Perdy striping the other week and now we have Eric with his kit off! Really like Val/Eric just a shame they are letting that  horrible David (who I still do not like) mess things up for them.

Loving the Rosemary/Dingle interaction and cracke dup twice when Belle told her that she had named the baby pigs, "Rose" and "Mary" :Lol:  
Chas comment which followed was brilliant

"If I were them I'd sue for deformation of character" :Rotfl:  

Sam/Emily would make a nice couple.

Feel sorry for Marlon.

Eli annoying me now, espec after he robbed Edna and caused problems for Billy.

Still good viewing although a bit on the slow side.

----------


## alan45

> Those detectives are indeed crap don't they know that they have to have solid evidence against someone before they can even go before a judge or be formely charged. Like Jimmy said the charges are trumped up and hopefully this will come to light in the so called court case.  As far as I can make out they have only arrested and charged the Kings in the hope that their theory of one of them knows something comes to frutition.


Dont think too much of the Kings solicitors either. With all their money you would think they could hire a half decent solicitor. Any solicitor with half an ounce of brains would have made mincemeat out ot the Defective Detectives and their abuse of procedure. How many times has Matt bee arrested three or four???




> Loving Billy and really am glad that he has returned a much better character. He is great with both Edna and Victoria. I like the fact that we have a sort of exchange of father scenareo with Jack/Billy/Daz/Victoria, Billy is being more of a father figure to Victoria than Jack right now and Jack wants to adopt Daz, but it is obvious that Daz doesn't want this anymore. How stupid was Jack the other night not to realise what Victoria had really done with the flowers and I was glad that Daz told him to shut up and listen.


Yes and the thing about Billy's turnaround is that at least it's believable.




> Jimmy again his character has completely turned around and his much better and stronger now,really like him and Kelly a perfect match, he goes all goeey with her  Just loved his comment to Rosemary, after Kelly had told Jimmy that she wants an ensuite to the bedroom, on leaving the room Jimmy to Rosemary
> 
> "Oh close your mouth, your causing a draft!"


Absolutely brilliant. I dont think Kell and Lady Muck are going to hit it off too well




> Emmerdale is getting saucy what with Perdy striping the other week and now we have Eric with his kit off! Really like Val/Eric just a shame they are letting that  horrible David (who I still do not like) mess things up for them.


More Perdy less Eric I say. Oh yes and bin the Beckham lookalike. Nasty B




> Loving the Rosemary/Dingle interaction and cracke dup twice when Belle told her that she had named the baby pigs, "Rose" and "Mary" 
> Chas comment which followed was brilliant
> 
> "If I were them I'd sue for deformation of character"


As usual the innocence of Belle says it all and typically Chas hits the nail on the head




> Sam/Emily would make a nice couple.


Not too sure. Emily is far too intelligent for Sam.




> Feel sorry for Marlon.


And looking at the spoiler we will have to continue feeling sorry for him




> Eli annoying me now, espec after he robbed Edna and caused problems for Billy.


Me too, but then like most Dingles he will come good in the end




> Still good viewing although a bit on the slow side.


Yess bubbling along nicely though

----------


## Babe14

Emmerdale has got a bit more bubble back again now.

We have the David/Del/Eric/Val storyline which I am enjoying but I just wish we had someone other than a footballer lookalike to play the part of Eric's son.  I can see why David would want revenge on Eric. What I think is trying to be done here is a young Eric and how he used to be. Yes David is a nasty B and I am sure tha the is just using Del for his own gain or rather part of his plan.

Although Eric/Val are acting like a couple of kids I do find their behaviour commical espec when Eric was pretending to ignore Val in the pub, then again the other night during the "food" fight.

Oh dear I think RoseMARY has peed Matt off! It really is the battle of the Titans with these two and I am loving it. Matt is off on another scam again..

Two very good comments aimed at Matt the other night one from Jimmy:

"You've always been a hard hearted git!" (something like that) :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

Then from Carl when Matt walked into Home Farm Lounge and announced to his younger brother that he had had a brainwave:

"That must of hurt" :Lol:  

So now we have Matt/Carl on the same side again and Jimmy the one out in the cold. Speaking of Jimmy what an idiot hanging around outside Scarlet's school like that! Good that he was challenged by a teacher.

Jimmy has really changed for the better.

Still loving Billy - however, during the Daz/Billy scene on the bench talking about the adoption, I was annoyed by the camera panning around like that, it makes me feel so sick when they do that. :Sick:  

Debbie is being turned into the female version of Scott Windsor.  Have you noticed that she is always perfectly made up, hair all neat and tidy, overalls all crisp and clean, not a drop of oil/grease in sight....

Good Viewing

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Emmerdale has got a bit more bubble back again now.
> 
> We have the David/Del/Eric/Val storyline which I am enjoying



I'm not enjoying it at all.




> but I just wish we had someone other than a footballer lookalike to play the part of Eric's son.


Agree, but then I think this secret child of Eric's is a very boring route to go down.




> I can see why David would want revenge on Eric. What I think is trying to be done here is a young Eric and how he used to be.


Except Eric pulled it off with more class, and he's always had the better moustache.




> Yes David is a nasty B and I am sure tha the is just using Del for his own gain or rather part of his plan.





> 


I am sure (why why whyyyyyy) Delilah knows what she's doing.  




> Although Eric/Val are acting like a couple of kids I do find their behaviour commical espec when Eric was pretending to ignore Val in the pub, then again the other night during the "food" fight.


Agree, they are enjoyable viewing.




> Oh dear I think RoseMARY has peed Matt off! It really is the battle of the Titans with these two and I am loving it. Matt is off on another scam again..


I hope Rosemary cuts him down to size.





> Two very good comments aimed at Matt the other night one from Jimmy:
> 
> "You've always been a hard hearted git!" (something like that)  
> 
> Then from Carl when Matt walked into Home Farm Lounge and announced to his younger brother that he had had a brainwave:
> 
> "That must of hurt"


They're right to be sarcastic.  




> So now we have Matt/Carl on the same side again and Jimmy the one out in the cold. Speaking of Jimmy what an idiot hanging around outside Scarlet's school like that! Good that he was challenged by a teacher.
> 
> Jimmy has really changed for the better.


Jimmy's interfering with Scarlett because he thinks Jim'll Fix It.




> Still loving Billy - however, during the Daz/Billy scene on the bench talking about the adoption, I was annoyed by the camera panning around like that, it makes me feel so sick when they do that.


Indeed, although I can't recall the odd camera shots.  :Confused: 




> Debbie is being turned into the female version of Scott Windsor.  Have you noticed that she is always perfectly made up, hair all neat and tidy, overalls all crisp and clean, not a drop of oil/grease in sight....


Yet equally as annoying.  Well she's an improvement on runty Scott at least.  Thank heavens for small mercies and that.




> Good Viewing


OK viewing.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Poor Daz I feel so sorry for him, I don't think I've known anyone to be so unlucky, think it's about time he had some luck.

I noticed that Matt had the golf clubs out last night, would be nice to see him in action on the "Drive"

Yes the  sun is shining once again, it never stays behind that cloud for long...

----------


## alan45

Another good week in the Dales.

The actor who plays Scarlett  (Kelsey-Beth Crossley) is excellent and just shows how rubbish the PK style of acting of her mother Carrie (Linda Lusardi) is.  How much longer will we have to endue her :Sick:

----------


## xxxxxx

^^ 
I agree i am liking Scarlett she is excelent, i don't think much of Carrie!

----------


## Babe14

Emmerdale is brilliant once again and am enjoying every single episode.

Shadarach/Zac/Lisa/Rosemary - Hilarious and Ijust love the way the two brothrs are winding one another up.  Shadrach in a pinny :Rotfl:  

Marlon/Eli - loved the brotherly hug the other night. I felt sorry for both at the end of Friday's episode.

Bob - he is great at the moment, with the babies, trying to advise Marlon and with his brother Eddie whom I now like.

Matthew :Wub:   :Wub:  he really is looking :Wub:   :Love:  with his hair cut and he is as charming as ever with Rosemary and "Larry".  Loved the way Matt tickled Rosemary under her chin the other night and said he knows that she loves him really.

Jimmy/Kelly great.

Jimmy/Scarlet - Lovely scenes

Once again we have brothers switching sides in the King household,now we have Jimmy/Carl working together and Matt on his own.

Sugdens - Annoyed with Jack for his treatment of Billy, however thoroughly enjoying having him in the thick of things as I am Diane.

Carrie yes she has to go.

So much going on in the Dales all excellent viewing and keeping me glued to the screen.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I guess you can use the internet on your TV then?  I guess the pad was by the screen otherwise you'd be unable to share your thoughts with us.  I hope the emergency services arrive soon.  :Smile: 

Enjoying the build-up to the events surrounding the death of wooden Sarah Sugden Mark II.  I think the new head of Victoria has been impressive this week, which will be of much annoyance to the head of the original Victoria - which is currently being stored in a filing cabinet at Mr Perkins's office at Yorkshire Television ltd in Leeds.  :Cool:

----------


## alan45

How appallling is Linda Lusardi. Her acting is atrocious. She just reads her lines parrot fashion with absolutely no emotion whatsoever. The sooner she goes the better. She is even worse than plastic Patsy. The actress who plays her daughter Scarlett is ten times better. Even Bell Dingle is more beleivable. Surprisingly bad casting by the Emmerdale crew of someone who should be playing an important part in upcoming storylines.  Maybe they could make her Tom Kings murderer and then we can get risd of her for goood :Thumbsup:

----------

Babe14 (19-04-2007), tammyy2j (24-04-2007)

----------


## Babe14

> How appallling is Linda Lusardi. Her acting is atrocious. She just reads her lines parrot fashion with absolutely no emotion whatsoever. The sooner she goes the better. She is even worse than plastic Patsy. The actress who plays her daughter Scarlett is ten times better. Even Bell Dingle is more beleivable. Surprisingly bad casting by the Emmerdale crew of someone who should be playing an important part in upcoming storylines. Maybe they could make her Tom Kings murderer and then we can get risd of her for goood


She is worse than your all time fav :Smile:  I cringe everytime she comes on adn just want to hit the off button until she has finished, but then I'd miss all the action.

I really like Scarlet and enjoyed seeing Matt and her the other night, but you never know how he is playing things.

Good idea sending Carrie down for Tom's murder, maybe Matt can frame her or bump her off.

Belle is fantastic as always and I can't believe how much of the action she is involved in and how much script she has to learn.   She is set up for life as an actress if that's the path she wishes to continue to persue.

Eric is up to his old tricks scamming the scammers David/Del I wouldlove to see David get his, but something tells me poor Del will be the scape goat. He is another bad move for Emmerdale.

Despite the couple of casting errors like it's twin the sun is shining fully and brightly in the Dales.

----------


## Joanne

Is there a spark between Diane and Billy? :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> Is there a spark between Diane and Billy?


Funny I thought that last night too :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She is even worse than plastic Patsy.


My god alan do I detect a slight compliment towards Patsy there??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Joanne
> 
> 
> Is there a spark between Diane and Billy?
> 
> 
> Funny I thought that last night too


Me three, that would be good to have a love triangle between Jack/Diane/Billy!


Another irritation about E/dale at the moment is Bob's awful wife Rhonda and daughter Roxy can't stand them, there voices really irritate me!grrr

I've warmed to Eddie now he is good.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> She is even worse than plastic Patsy.
> 
> 
> My god alan do I detect a slight compliment towards Patsy there??


Lets not get too excited there Chris. PLastic Patsy was pathetic and until the arrival of Linda Lusardi I didnt think it was possible for anyone to be worse.  Her acting abilities compare unfavourably to a 'Star' in a low budget dubbed cheap porn flick. (Not that I have watched any myself you know)
 :Angel:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is there a spark between Diane and Billy?



Yes i thought so too.

I'm disappointed in Chas, ok her and Del aren't best buddies but i thought the Dingle moto was all about family i wanted her to punch Katie. I really can't stand Katie i hope she leaves or dies. I'm liking Scarlett but also can't stand Carrie.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think its disgusting the way all the Dingles seem to just jump into bed with each other. They don't even seem bothered about doing it

----------

princessx (17-05-2007)

----------


## alan45

Keep it in the family. Thats the Dingle way

----------


## no1abbafan

How old is Debbie now, I think it is very far-fetched for her to be running the garage, there is not a qualified mechanic between them now Len is gone - and for a bank to dish out money like that, well I hope she gets her come-uppance soon, because that is one silly storyline

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Debbie must still be only 18.   :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

well how old was she when she had sarah and how old is sarah?

----------


## Abi

What an amazing episode today!!  :Clap: 

There was action all the way through, with the Louise story, the fete, Len dying, and finding out it was Carl what done it!!

Loved every second of it!

As soon as they said she was going to sing at the end, i knew it would be that song. Perfectly paced, that was. That song always has me in tears!

The whole episode was top quality. Completly fab.

----------

DaVeyWaVey (17-05-2007)

----------


## Bad Wolf

what a crappy ending!!!!

i dont believe carl did it!  why gant it have been grayson and he could have gone to prison never to return

the fete stuff was cracking tho - cried my eyes out at len

----------


## xxxxxx

I can't believe Len died i thought it was going to be Louise! I am still crying-perfect song. He was a happy person, i can't believe we won't hear him again! 
Wow Carl well he nearly killed that postman. I thought he was going to be more emotional. It was all fitting the pagent was fanstastic!! 
I hope emmerdale win this year, and beat eastenders and corination street as it is far better then them!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Such a wonderful episode! I can't believe Carl did it! I watched his ending on youtube earlier though and it looked rather convincing, i wish they shown his ending though in a flashback of him killing Tom! When Matthew and Jimmy were fighting, i sussed it was Carl, he looked so guilty!

Len's death was so sad! I was nearly crying at the end when Katherine Jenkins was singing at the end, it was such a nice touch and i liked how the villagers learnt of Len's death by them telling each other.

----------


## chance

> Such a wonderful episode! I can't believe Carl did it! I watched his ending on youtube earlier though and it looked rather convincing, i wish they shown his ending though in a flashback of him killing Tom! When Matthew and Jimmy were fighting, i sussed it was Carl, he looked so guilty!
> 
> Len's death was so sad! I was nearly crying at the end when Katherine Jenkins was singing at the end, it was such a nice touch and i liked how the villagers learnt of Len's death by them telling each other.


Have you got the link for the utube ending please as i sky + it and it didnt record the end due to signal failure,thanks in advance

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Here it is.  :Smile: 

Did you mean the ending of tonight's episode or the ending of the real killer killing Tom? Because the link i posted is Carl killing Tom.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

One of the BEST soap episodes EVER well done Emmerdale. If you dont win the British soap awrd there is no justice :Clap:

----------


## alan45

> what a crappy ending!!!!
> 
> i dont believe carl did it!  why gant it have been grayson and he could have gone to prison never to return
> 
> the fete stuff was cracking tho - cried my eyes out at len


Grayson and Mummy are not out of the woods. Charges of Perverting the Course of justice will apply.   I honestltly think Emmerdale intended Rosemary and Gayson to be culprits but due toe Rosemarys unexpected sucess the kept her

----------


## tammyy2j

Great Episode 

OMG that was so sad with Len dying. 

I can't believe Carl is the killer. I hope Grayson, Hari and Rosemary also get charged

----------


## no1abbafan

That copper really lost it with Grayson at the end, having a go because he didn't "fix" it properly. Hope we have seen the last of Harri, I really thought Grayson was the killer, in fact I wanted him to be, just to get rid of him too, what an insipid character, isn't he supposed to be a solicitor, when does he work, does he have an office, he spends all his time at Home Farm.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Originally Posted by Bad Wolf
> 
> 
> what a crappy ending!!!!
> 
> i dont believe carl did it!  why gant it have been grayson and he could have gone to prison never to return
> 
> the fete stuff was cracking tho - cried my eyes out at len
> 
> ...



Why is Rosemary a success?  :Searchme:   :Searchme:  

I think it would have been better if it were her or her gay son Grayson instead of Carl.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I was wrong all along!  :Crying:   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I know Chris.  You honestly thought Betty would dress up as Batman at the fair.....

I thought Len's death was very well done, very moving.  Simple, but effective.  The cover of Sarah Brightman/Andrea Bocelli was also very effective.  Katherine Jenkins the singer even outacted the likes of wooden Pallet and co.  :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bad Wolf
> ...


Rosemary was only brought in as a temporay measure. However she proved to be the superbitch that PK was incapable of being. She could act. I honestly think she was to be the murderer but her character has proven a hit with the fans and they decided to renew her contract. Grayson is a total waste of space

----------


## tammyy2j

How come Sean and Ollie were not there for Len's funeral?

Poor Paul when Sharon said she wanted Rodney to give her away. 

Anyone else think we might see a Sharon/Rodney hook up in the future?

BTW who plays Sharon?

----------


## alan45

> How come Sean and Ollie were not there for Len's funeral?
> 
> Poor Paul when Sharon said she wanted Rodney to give her away. 
> 
> Anyone else think we might see a Sharon/Rodney hook up in the future?
> 
> BTW who plays Sharon?


Sean was supposed to be in Dubai, Olly was on her vtravels. Mind you its not that far from Weatherfield to Emmerdale. You would have thought she could have made the effort.

Rodney & Sharon :Sick:    Think we should leave the 'incest' to EE they do it better

Poor Paul could always be a bridesmaid

----------


## Chris_2k11

I liked the bit where Pearl had a go at Edna. About time someone put her in her place!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Rodney & Sharon   Think we should leave the 'incest' to EE they do it better
> 
> Poor Paul could always be a bridesmaid



Sharon isn't related to Rodney. He is only Paul's dad. I think it may happen

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I liked the bit where Pearl had a go at Edna. About time someone put her in her place!


I agree, that was very good.

Can't stand Footballers Wife though, and the footballer.

Ollie couldn't attend the funeral because she still thinks Cain is around.  That's why she went to the other end of the M62 and went under the pseudynym of Molly.  A bit silly if you ask me - Ollie and Molly sound the same.  Why couldn't she have called herself Winifred?

----------


## alan45

Well what can you say about last nights superb episode. Absolutely fantastic episode of Emmerdale last night. How brilliant to see the smile wiped of Rosemarys face and that of her slimeball son Grayson. I didnt even realise it was an hour long episode it passed so quickly. Even Linda Lusadrdi's poor acting didnt let it down. Now CArrie has something on them all. 

Only the most diehard EE fan could deny Emmerdale is miles ahead at the moment. That has to be one of the best episodes of any soap this year. Much better than the naming of Carl as the murderer of his dad. Have to feel sorry for poor Chas

----------

tammyy2j (06-06-2007)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carrie has to go i really hope they don't pair her with Carl. Poor Chas i hope he tells her the truth and they reunite. I really thought Matthew was going to kill Rosemary i'm so glad she got her comeuppance but she will get her revenge. Sharon and Rodney will happen i think  :Ponder:   :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> . Sharon and Rodney will happen i think



I didnt think so until last night. Now I think you are right. Sleazy Rodders :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale is finally showing some improvement at last. A good episode tonight, bad acting from Donna though when she found out about Marlon.

Just what is Rosemary up to  :Ponder:

----------


## Katy

Poor Marlon, Elis devastated, mind you you would be if you shot your brother. THose Dingles what are they like.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Poor Marlon no matter how hard he tries to stay out of trouble and not get involved with any crimes the dingles, he always manages to get hurt.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is there any chance of a reunion for Carl/Chas i don't like him and the detective. I'm liking Lexi she is a way better character than Carrie.

----------


## gudboy

> Is there any chance of a reunion for Carl/Chas i don't like him and the detective. I'm liking Lexi she is a way better character than Carrie.


I'd love there to be a reunion between Chas and Carl asi hate his scenes with Barraclough, there is no chemistry between the characters at all, but i think that any reunion between Chas and Carl won't happen for a while, but i have serious doubts that there will ever be a reunion between the two of them!  :Angry:  

And i like Lexi, she is much better than Carrie, but watch out over the next few weeks as Chas and Lexi become best mates!  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I havn't minded the past few episodes of Emmerdale, I think that Lexi girl has definitely livened thigns up a bit

----------


## alan45

> I havn't minded the past few episodes of Emmerdale, I think that Lexi girl has definitely livened thigns up a bit


Certainly a much better actor than Linda Loosesadi, My  God how crap is she

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> I havn't minded the past few episodes of Emmerdale, I think that Lexi girl has definitely livened thigns up a bit
> 
> 
> Certainly a much better actor than Linda Loosesadi, My God how crap is she


You mean she's even more wooden that Patsy Kensit Alan  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> ...


Linda is a plank made of wood/ Patsy was just plastic and crap

----------


## Katy

Thought it was good last night, think Scarlett will have some explaning to do to Carrie after finding that leaflet. I'm really likeing the sister, is it Lexi. 

The Grace / Carl stuff is begining to annoy me.

----------


## samantha nixon

Im loving emmerdale at the minute, especially the carl and grace stuff aww i think there quite sweet and so cute lol, i cant wait for the rest of this weeks eps. I also like the stuff with carrie and im starting to like lexie. But i cant stand the rosemary, grayson and perdy storyline its really starting to annoy me

----------


## no1abbafan

What age is Debbie Dingle supposed to be, that character is really annoying me now, who is a "business woman/qualified mechanic" at her age. That whole necklace robbery was a farce, she and Chas are deadwood really and could be done without. I like Lexie for the sparring with Wooden Plank Lusardi

----------


## alan45

Have to agree. The theft of the necklace was pure rubbish.
What was the point of the silly music.

The  character of Chas Dingle is being sadly underused :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have nearly given up on Emmerdale, it has been going downhill for almost a year now.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What age is Debbie Dingle supposed to be, that character is really annoying me now, who is a "business woman/qualified mechanic" at her age. That whole necklace robbery was a farce, she and Chas are deadwood really and could be done without. I like Lexie for the sparring with Wooden Plank Lusardi


Yep I agree with all that.

Thank heavens for Lexie, one of the few good things about Emmerdale at the moment.  Cast clearout long overdue.  At least the new boss starts very soon.

----------


## Bad Wolf

watched a repeat of last night's episode on itv2 and how bloody billiant was it????

was not expecting grace to die and matthew sooooo arranged the crash!

----------


## Katy

It was great wasn't it. Not seen Emmerddale in ages but warched it last night and made the right decision it was great. Why were thay all at Toms grave though I missed that bit was there a particular reason.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think it was his birthday or something

i kind of wich carl would ger back with chastity

is it me or is nasty nicola putting on a very posh accent???  i wanted paul to scream at her, this one is definately gay and not for turning!!!

----------

Katy (28-09-2007)

----------


## Katy

ah right that would make sense we though it was ayear since he died but then realised it couldnt be due to it being at chrsitmas. We said exactly the same about Carl and Chas as well, he was such a better character when they were together. 

I love Nicola, Val was brilliant when she saw her in the pub and she just sot of said Ergh. and walked off.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I see Nicola is back to her annoying ways. I thought that scene where Paul put her head in the sink the other night was really badly acted!

----------


## Emmerdalian

I loved that episode of Grace getting knocked down to be honest. Hoping for a Chas and Carl reunion sometime very soon.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Charming!

I quite liked Grace.

I missed tonight's but thought last night's was great.  Val and Diane, and Billy, were fantastic.  I also enjoyed Kelly and Jimmy too.

Debbeh needs one of her cars to fall on top of her chewed wasp face.  It must be the most irritating face in the universe.....closely followed by Linda Lusardi.....

----------


## Chris_2k11

Pathetic acting from the guy who plays Jimmy King tonight. and wtf was with the corny stare between him and Kelly at the end. all these big episodes seem to be so tacky nowadays, the acting is either wooden or over the top depending on whos in the episode. the show is in serious need of repair, all the drama has just gone imo.

----------


## Emmerdalian

> Pathetic acting from the guy who plays Jimmy King tonight. and wtf was with the corny stare between him and Kelly at the end. all these big episodes seem to be so tacky nowadays, the acting is either wooden or over the top depending on whos in the episode. the show is in serious need of repair, all the drama has just gone imo.



That actors name is Nick Miles. I thought he did very well indeed. I wouldn't call the episodes "Tacky" at all. :Mad:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought he was good too.

Kelly will be missed.  

Happy birthday Emmerdale.  :Cool:

----------


## tammyy2j

Victoria you little bitch i so wanted her to die it was all her fault. Poor Billy and Daz

----------


## Emmerdalian

Victoria Sugden had no right to do what she did, however she has been brushed aside for the past few weeks. I don't condone what she did at all but maybe Jack needs to pay her a bit more attention.

----------


## Perdita

I hope that Jack and Diane can sort things out between them and get back together :Thumbsup:     Victoria needs some stability in her life and Jack divorcing Diane would not help their familiy situation.

----------


## Emmerdalian

I agree, it would worsen things. Maybe diane can keep herself in check from now on.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I am sick of them all blaming each other for what happened, hope it stops.  A shame to see Billy leave.  All he did was fall in love.  No excuse for Victoria to douse a building with petrol!

----------


## Perdita

I am so glad that Diane seems to be staying in Emmerdale as Jack has refused her money from her share of the Woolpack. I find Jack quite pompous and boring but I like Diane. Hopefully they will get back together again.

----------


## xStephaniex

I think i actually like the fact perdy and matthew are together! i dont like her and grayson together. And when Matthew and Perdy were riding the horses it was inevitable (sp?) he was going to fall off!
What are your views on this? - Matthew and perdy or Grayson and Perdy?

x

----------


## Perdita

I prefer Matthew and Perdy rather than Grayson and Perdy, Grayson is not sure who he wants to be with and having a child will not save their relationship.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Hopes

*In monday's episode at the end where perdy came back to the house and was standing talking to grayson and katie there was a song playing in the house in the background, i think it was a Muse song, did anyone hear it and if so can you tell me what it's called, it was a kind of slow one with little singing in it?*

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think i actually like the fact perdy and matthew are together! i dont like her and grayson together. And when Matthew and Perdy were riding the horses it was inevitable (sp?) he was going to fall off!
> What are your views on this? - Matthew and perdy or Grayson and Perdy?
> 
> x


I prefer Matthew and Perdy.  They're great together!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was just thinking whilst watching emmerdale tonight, why doesnt diane ever see gabby now. she is her grand daughter after all, have the writers forgotten that?

----------


## Perdita

I really dislike Nicola, always spoiling things for other people, just to get her own way.  :Angry:   I hope Jasmine can get back on track with Miles, she seems to like him a lot.  :Wub:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Didn't mind the xmas episode, it wasn't too bad which is surprising as ive hated Emmerdale this year. Didn't like the Perdy and Grayson stuff as I dont like them altogether but the stuff in the pub with the Sugden's was watchable, especially Diane - shes the only one keeping this show going for me, and of course Val. Felt for Diane when Jack told her it was over, she really loves him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

When is Linda Lucardi leaving i cant take it anymore!!!  :Crying:

----------


## Perdita

Not long to go now, thank God. She is acting more and more pathetic these days. :Angry:

----------


## TaintedLove

Wow LL is really looking old this week - quite haggard in fact. I can`t wait til she goes either - her whining is really grating on me.

----------


## hoppy_001

how long did andy get in jail? i missed the episode? thanks

----------


## pinkles14

He Got 3 Years.................

----------


## Perdita

Poor David, I don't think that Nicola loves him enough to leave her wealthy husband. I am sure her husband knows about her affair with David anyway and will make her suffer.

----------


## Abbie

> When is Linda Lucardi leaving i cant take it anymore!!!


Has she gone yet?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> When is Linda Lucardi leaving i cant take it anymore!!!


Oh I think she is a marvellous actress....she should go on to Hollywood next, well after Dancing on Ice.... :Bow:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> When is Linda Lucardi leaving i cant take it anymore!!! 
> 
> 
> Oh I think she is a marvellous actress....she should go on to Hollywood next, well after Dancing on Ice....


Are you being serious  :EEK!: ?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by Pinkbanana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> ...


Ofcourse I am, young Tabbie......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Lol no your not. Shes awful, I wonder what she'll be like in Dancing on ice

----------


## Chris_2k11

lets hope shes a better ice skater than actress  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> lets hope shes a better ice skater than actress


Lol, but Ive come to really dislike her, so I wouldnt want to like her by her being good

----------


## Perdita

I think she was on This Morning last Friday and she hurt her ankle within minutes of going on the ice. She is still participating though, I gather.  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

Well we will find out later on tonight

----------


## Chris_2k11

What was she like? crap? lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ive found myself really enjoying the past few episodes of emmerdale  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was good again tonight, whats going on lol

----------


## callummc

have to agree chris,tonights ws a really good,i havn't bothered with any of the soaps for months but decided to give both a whirl tonight didn't realise emmerdale was on for an hour but i didn;t turn over cos emmerdale seems to be bucking up again

----------


## Abbie

> I thought it was good again tonight, whats going on lol


How your feeling Chris, still likeing it  :Lol:  ?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> I thought it was good again tonight, whats going on lol
> 
> 
> How your feeling Chris, still likeing it  ?


yeah its alright actually! i can manage a full episode now lol

----------


## Babe14

Emmerdale as fantastic as ever.  Matt is continuing to grow and grow,not to mention becoming sexier, dangerous and excting by the episode.

Donald is also another great character.

Fantastic storylines.

----------


## Perdita

The announced tragedy is happening tonight, must not miss it.  :Crying:

----------


## Perdita

Poor Laurel and Ashley, this is the first time (so to speak) that I have witnessed parents suffering the loss of an infant, absolutely tragic and I just do not know what comfort I could offer.

----------


## alnatcam

That was so so sad, I was in floods of tears and had to give my three children a hug just because I needed to.  It was expertly written and acted.

----------


## Perdita

> That was so so sad, I was in floods of tears and had to give my three children a hug just because I needed to.  It was expertly written and acted.


Same here   :Crying:  . I think this is the first time I have watched a cot death acted out in a soap and it must have been difficult for the actors and crew, so well done for doing a good job, very convincing.

----------


## miccisy

That was well horrible to watch. I felt really sorry for them. Was sat through it with a lump in my throat trying not to cry just for my bf to say "its not real you know its only a soap". 

Very good acting through it all though. Bet it was hard to act.

----------


## Perdita

> That was well horrible to watch. I felt really sorry for them. Was sat through it with a lump in my throat trying not to cry just for my bf to say "its not real you know its only a soap". 
> 
> Very good acting through it all though. Bet it was hard to act.


Most men just don't get it, do they? We know it is only acting but seem to transfer what is happening on screen into our imagination and suddenly, it is us going through the experience being acted out on TV/film etc. Nothing wrong with being emotional in my opinion.

----------


## Joanne

That was a very harrowing episode but superbly done.

The actress who plays Laurel was particularly brilliant tonight but everyone did very well. Even Viv showed compassion - I never knew she had it in her!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Best episode in a long, LONG time. I never realised how good an actress the girl who plays Laurel was. Proof that Emmerdale can be brilliant when it cuts out all the crap and silly explosions, and focuses on some decent, well written family storylines. Thank god there's still hope for the show. 

Well Done Emmerdale.  :Clap:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by miccisy
> 
> 
> That was well horrible to watch. I felt really sorry for them. Was sat through it with a lump in my throat trying not to cry just for my bf to say "its not real you know its only a soap". 
> 
> Very good acting through it all though. Bet it was hard to act.
> 
> 
> Most men just don't get it, do they? We know it is only acting but seem to transfer what is happening on screen into our imagination and suddenly, it is us going through the experience being acted out on TV/film etc. Nothing wrong with being emotional in my opinion.


I actually cried too when watching it even though I knew from the spoilers what was going to happen. Brilliant acting from ALL concerned even Shadrach.

All I want to know is why was it done

----------


## tammyy2j

what a really sad episode.

Its shows why Emmerdale is the best soap at present

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by miccisy
> ...


Soaps always try to reflect real life and sadly, cotdeath is part of it. If Laurel and Ashley are seen to get over this in time to come, it could show to people in real life that they too can get over such a tragedy, plus they publish support lines which some people might find helpful.

----------


## miccisy

Yeah but ill bet itll be something to do with another swapped at birth storyline with that baby who was born at same time (Arthur i think)

----------


## lizann

Terribly weepie episode.

I felt so sorry for Laurel and Ashley and also Shadrach. 

Why was Shadrach so upset again?

----------


## Perdita

> Terribly weepie episode.
> 
> I felt so sorry for Laurel and Ashley and also Shadrach. 
> 
> Why was Shadrach so upset again?


Laurel was locked in the church with Shadrach when she went into labour and Shadrach managed to draw attention for them to be let out, I think he feels a special bond for Daniel because of this.

----------


## alan45

> Yeah but ill bet itll be something to do with another swapped at birth storyline with that baby who was born at same time (Arthur i think)


Good thinking. After all what is the point of those other characters anyway

----------


## Perdita

There are always new different characters being introduced, which is what happens in normal life. Little Daniel dying is sad, but to now introduce a baby swap story now is hard to cope with.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale seems to be finding its feet again at last, good episode again tonight.

----------


## Perdita

I can't stand Katie and do not believe that Perdy would be so stupid and tell her all about Rosemary's cardigan and where she keeps it. She must have realised by now that Katie is on Gray's side more than hers seeing they are living in the same house.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Would not trust her at all until I got hold of the baby.

I like the way Eric always gets found out by Val when he is not totally honest, she certainly knows how to wrap him round her little finger.  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Well, that cardy would not have burned for much longer after Katie's revelation if I (the real Perdita of course) had been there. But then I would not have told her owt about it in the first place. Pathetic storyline from the start.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## miccisy

> Well, that cardy would not have burned for much longer after Katie's revelation if I (the real Perdita of course) had been there. But then I would not have told her owt about it in the first place. Pathetic storyline from the start.


I agree. Why would Perdy have told Katie about what happened? To be completely honest Katie I was hoping Katie would lose the baby. Someone like that who just uses the fact that Perdy cant have kids and then uses her unborn baby just to get what she wants (and to humiliate Perdy) will not be a very good parent in my eyes. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## no1abbafan

I actually switched over tonight, every time Katie/Gray/Perdy came on screen, such an annoying story - how many men has Katie had now, what a pathetic character. I can't help thinking that Jonny might just spill the beans to Katie in the near future - hope he does and wipe that smug grin off her face

----------


## Perdita

> I actually switched over tonight, every time Katie/Gray/Perdy came on screen, such an annoying story - how many men has Katie had now, what a pathetic character. *I can't help thinking that Jonny might just spill the beans to Katie in the near future - hope he does and wipe that smug grin off her face*


This normally happens in soapland as love never runs smoothly and I will be there to watch every humilitating second that smug smile gets wiped of Katie's face.  :Angry:

----------


## alan45

> This normally happens in soapland as love never runs smoothly and I will be there to watch every humilitating second that smug smile gets wiped of Katie's face.


Yes I cannot wait until she finds out the truth about 'Larry's'' fondness for male company. Felt sorry for your namesake last night.

----------

Perdita (28-02-2008)

----------


## no1abbafan

If it turns out Debbie Dingle is black mailing Pollard, then I am not watching any more - what age is this girl/woman supposed to be. The story lines they are giving her are so far-fetched it's not funny anymore. A mechanic who owns her own garage, a taxi driver/owner, owns own house and only 18, come on Emmerdale writers get real.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> If it turns out Debbie Dingle is black mailing Pollard, then I am not watching any more - what age is this girl/woman supposed to be. The story lines they are giving her are so far-fetched it's not funny anymore. A mechanic who owns her own garage, a taxi driver/owner, owns own house and only 18, come on Emmerdale writers get real.


I havent seen tonights so dont know if its came out yet but I think its that woman herself conning him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im really getting back into Emmerdale again, I think its improved quite a bit these past few weeks

----------


## Perdita

I agree with you, and the forthcoming storylines also look quite good.  :Cheer:

----------


## parkerman

I don't watch Emmerdale...but I happened to see one episode this week. I'm sorry I don't know the names but it was the episode where the Council contract went to the new company set up by individuals from the two other companies. 

This, is, of course, illegal. Rival bidders are not allowed to know what the other tenders are. In this case, the winning bidders would have known what the other tenders were. 

Sorry...perhaps I'd better not watch again!

----------


## Perdita

Awww, Sandy has now gone to India in a kaftan  :Lol:  Sorry to see him go though, hope that Ashley and Laurel can get themselves back on track again. Bit of over-acting from Chas after the raid, I thought, seeing that the Dingles are meant to be tough characters, but glad that Charlie has gone.

----------


## lizann

What have they done to the characters of Chas and Jo??? Weren't they suppose to be tough cookies???

So long Sandy 

Welcome back Andy its time to shave please

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Jo. 

Are they turning Andy into Jake Dean from Hollyoaks???

Poor Perdy i want to see Grayson and annoying Katie get their comeuppance

----------


## Perdita

> I feel sorry for Jo. 
> 
> Are they turning Andy into Jake Dean from Hollyoaks???
> 
> Poor Perdy i want to see Grayson and annoying Katie get their comeuppance


Totally agree, Andy is just so annoying and unreasonable, Grayson and Katie will not last, this is soapland after all.

----------


## Perdita

The scriptwriters seem to forget the storyline from a week or so ago. Lexi is supposed not to have a clue about office work and just about manages to switch a computer on. On her first day in the office though she checks paperwork for confidential stuff before shredding it! :Confused:  She now wants to attend meetings to take the minutes  :EEK!:  Why could they not give her time to learn something about the job before she turns into her mother/sister Carrie who also was able to become a company director the minute she set foot in Emmerdale.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just when you think Emmerdale is getting better it goes straight downhill again, this Donna/Marlon/Shane storyline is absolutely dire and making the show unwatchable for me at the moment  :Nono:  Roll on Donna leaving!

----------


## Perdita

> Just when you think Emmerdale is getting better it goes straight downhill again, this Donna/Marlon/Shane storyline is absolutely dire and making the show unwatchable for me at the moment  Roll on Donna leaving!


With a bit of luck it has now been sorted, I agree, it was getting a bit tedious but unlike some other storylines (also in other soaps) this one came to a conclusion pretty quickly.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

Did anyone notice how neat the grass was in Freddies garden for a house that was supposedly unoccupied for 6 months.

----------


## Perdita

> Did anyone notice how neat the grass was in Freddies garden for a house that was supposedly unoccupied for 6 months.


You know how they say the grass is greener on the other side? Perhaps the neighbour cut it for him.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

How horrible was Terry when he made TJ pack up the present he got from Jo because he still blames her for TJ falling ill, although Jo's cheese was not the cause of his illness? The poor little mite should not be drawn into their arguments.

----------


## Perdita

Well, isn't Katie a right old cow, planning to leave with the baby and not telling Grayson or Perdy. However, does this mean she is leaving Emmerdale? That would be good news as far as I am concerned.

----------


## Abbie

I was shocked at her plans  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

Well, Zac must be a magician as well as a game keeper. Lisa came home with shopping and a bottle of wine which he was meant to open while she was getting the food ready. They kept chatting for a very short time   and Lisa pointed out that Belle would not be home for a while and they could utilise the time to be alone - they then clinked two full glasses of white   :EEK!:   :Lol:  Well done, Zac for opening a bottle of wine and pouring two glasses without anybody noticing.

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG its been brilliant tonight, so funny  :Rotfl:   Best episode in a long while. Val is just fantastic, a true Emmerdale great!

----------


## alan45

Absolutely Bloody brilliant tonight. Hilarious and well acted. Emmerdale is pure class at the minute.

----------


## Perdita

Excellent episode, so glad they got hitched in the end although it was quite predictable.

----------


## tammyy2j

Good episode i'm glad they got married i liked Val and Eric as a couple she is hilarious 

BTW where is Jack Sudgen suppose to be? And who is looking after Victoria?

----------


## Perdita

> Good episode i'm glad they got married i liked Val and Eric as a couple she is hilarious 
> 
> BTW where is Jack Sudgen suppose to be? And who is looking after Victoria?


Jack Sugden is in Spain with his mum and Victoria is living at the Woolpack with Diane.

----------


## Katy

i wondered that as well, i couldnt remember how they had writen him out for the time being. 

It was a great episode last night. Loved Belle when she said "actually i dont want to go to that school any more. Im a dingle and Dingles dont do posh" or something along those lines.

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG how sad was that?!?!

----------


## Perdita

I am so glad that it did not happen to me and never can. What would parents do if they did not know the kids were swapped if they were older like in Corrie (who did not resolve it but the children are still with the "wrong" parents. So why did no court made a decision there? Because the kids are older?) 

Very well acted from all characters in my opinion and my heart goes out to all of them, what a situation to be in.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> What would parents do if they did not know the kids were swapped if they were older like in Corrie


Very good point. although unlikely, it could have happened to any one of us and we wouldn't know about it.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Last night episode was well acted by all four characters with each showing how they were effected differently.  Mel and Laurel were superb.

----------


## alan45

Excellent week on Emmerdale. Earlier in the week we had all the hilarity of the wedding and now we have pure heartbreaking draming between Laurel and Mel over the baby swap storyline. Is it just me or was this ten times better than the pathetic Corrie one.

----------

Chloe O'brien (07-06-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

This week has proved that Emmerdale still has the potential to be fantastic when it cuts out all the crap. Less of the explosions and silly stunts and more family storylines like this please. A great week for the show and great acting all round especially from Laurel and also the woman who plays Mel deserves a round of applause too. Loved the little music montages aswell.

----------


## Perdita

Couldn't agree more with you, Chris, I am really enjoying Emmerdale at the moment and thought that the actress playing Mel has done a superb job portraying a mum about to lose her child.  :Clap:  Sobbed my little heart out again tonight.

----------


## Abbie

I thought it was great this week, Ive only seen bits although what Ive seen was great and very sad

----------


## Chloe O'brien

All four actors having given everything to this story with each showing every emotion that a parent is going to go through if this was to happen in real life. Laurel is a ticking timebomb waiting to go of she wants to love her son but she can't.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I agree, all four actors were brilliant!

----------


## Perdita

I am not normally too keen on fights, especially cat fights but I very much enjoyed Nicola and Sharon having a little session tonight and most of all the way David got hammered with the serving tray.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

Can't see Gennie's scam working out, bless her, trying so hard to fit in with the Dingles.  :Big Grin:  Louise can be quite machiavellian  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

So we have now been introduced to Donald De Souza's daughter 'Anna' and can I ask how old she's supposed to be?? she looks about 60 odd herself

----------


## no1abbafan

[QUOTE]So we have now been introduced to Donald De Souza's daughter 'Anna' and can I ask how old she's supposed to be?? she looks about 60 odd herself/QUOTE]
I have to agree, no offence to the actress, but she is completely mis-cast,  Spoiler:    and if she is a love interest for Karl, well, sorry I won't be watching that bit

----------


## Perdita

Well, Donald has had his 73rd birthday, so Anna is quite likely in her forties, don't know how old Miles is supposed to be. Karl seems to go from one extreme (young Lexie) to the next with an older woman like Anna. So far, I don't like her much.

----------


## Perdita

Andy is seriously getting on my wick  :Angry:  Poor Jo, wish she would tell him where to go.

----------


## Perdita

Should not have got drunk though, that is just giving him all the excuses he thinks he needs. But I suppose most of us have been there once.

----------


## Chris_2k11

wow it was actually good tonight for a change. I still cant believe Katie's just give her kid away like that though!! I was happy for Perdy though  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Mixed feelings as I named myself after Perdita because I liked her character so much when she was first introduced. So, now I have left the village according to the scriptwriters, but I would like to think that I might be back  :Angel:   Will keep my name, I think it is a nice name and I can actually see quite a lot of similarities  in real life between Perdy H-S and myself. Yes, I will survive.

----------


## Abbie

I havent watched it in ages, but I enjoyed tonights, I though Katie was great cos she felt like she was doing what was right even though you could see it seemed hard for her. I was really happy for Perdy too

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, I am glad there was a happy ending to this eventually. Grayson will do his nut for a couple of days but then he will leave Emmerdale (no great loss now that all of his family is gone anyway).

----------


## Abbie

Ive never liked him, even tought what Katie did was cruel to him, I think it was kinda the right thing

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh jo that wasnt clever lying about being preggers andy will do his nut when he finds out its a lie unless she fakes a miscarriage but lies never stay lies for long in soapland

----------


## Perdita

I expect he will give her one more hiding and then she will leave him for good, I hope so, anyway. I feel sorry for little Sarah though in all of this.  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

So Andy will call the baby Jack how sweet 

Where is Jack Sudgen? ( I know the actor who plays him died)

I really cant Katie and Debbie is becoming just as annoying and irrating as her

----------


## Chris_2k11

What has Lexi done to her hair? I don't like it. Nicola is getting worse and worse by the episode  :Banned:

----------


## Perdita

> So Andy will call the baby Jack how sweet 
> 
> Where is Jack Sudgen? ( I know the actor who plays him died)
> 
> I really cant Katie and Debbie is becoming just as annoying and irrating as her


Jack is meant to be in Spain with his mother.

----------


## Perdita

Stupid cow Jo, for going back into the barn, should have kept going imo. Andy got what he deserves.

----------


## Chris_2k11

it wasnt gory enough if you ask me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Will probably still attract complaints from some saddos   :Smile:

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> Will probably still attract complaints from some saddos


Definately

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale is improving dramatically at the moment, im actually starting to get bothered about watching it again. All this stuff surrounding Andy has got me interested again and Diane is just brilliant, my favourite character by far.

----------


## Perdita

Another character that does not get used enough in gritty storylines imo. And her and Val can be soooo funny  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

just found out whos turning our xmas lights on at the weekend, its Val  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Bob and Jamie and Lionel  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Just saw an advert for tuesday
 :EEK!:  looks good!

----------


## Perdita

I hope the episode lives up to the expectations after seeing the advert. Emmerdale can do with a gritty storyline and hopefully adequate acting  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

It better be good and i'll watch it then
Is it for an hour?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, it is a one hour episode  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how wats happening??

----------


## Perdita

> how wats happening??


Read the spoilers thread, you will find out  :Smile:

----------


## Joanne

Why was Jasmine hiding? Shane had left her in the flat and so expected her to be there when he returned. She'd have been better off making an excuse to leave and then thinking about what to do next, instead she made a whole heap of trouble for herself unnecessarily.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  Its getting good!

----------


## Perdita

> Why was Jasmine hiding? Shane had left her in the flat and so expected her to be there when he returned. She'd have been better off making an excuse to leave and then thinking about what to do next, instead she made a whole heap of trouble for herself unnecessarily.


Much more dramatic this way though, wasn't it? These kind of stories usually have a very unrealistic storyline but as long as it is acted out well, we can all fear for our heroes and heroines and know that the villains get their comeuppance.

----------


## Perdita

I just love the way the villagers get together and do what is needed, even the likes of Nicola  :Smile:  The villagers will forgive her in time, I am sure. Genesis could take part in X Factor, she has such a lovely voice.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Matthew King  :Crying:  

I wished he has crashed the van into Carl and Katie instead

----------


## Perdita

RIP Matthew  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Bad Wolf

did he die then?

----------


## Chris_2k11

just Carl and Jimmy to go!  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

> did he die then?


Yes, he did  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## lizann

What a crap ending/exit for a great character  :Thumbsdown:  

RIP Matthew King

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm gutted Matt died they should have locked him in jail so he could return. The dales will be rubbish without him.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  he died! I really need to watch the second half of the episode

----------


## tammyy2j

Carl should really take the blame for Matthew's death.

I loved Carl King at the beginning but the writers have ruined the character  :Thumbsdown:  

Jamie was sweet doing the santa letter mailing

----------


## Katy

That was the highlight Jamie doing his santa post box, it was soo cute!

----------


## lizann

Are all the other Kings Carl and Jimmy leaving with Scarlett and Lexie? 

I cant really see why they would stay in Emmerdale now. Is Tom buried with his first wife and son Max or is his first wife buried elsewhere? I cant remember why the Kings came to Emmerdale to start with.

I kinda feel Brenda is still after Bob and thats why she is pushing Terry and TJ to visit Jean

----------


## Joanne

> I cant remember why the Kings came to Emmerdale to start with.


I seem to recall it having something to do with Home Farm? Tom had always wanted it - was there a grudge between him and Frank Tate? I can't remember details but I'm sure that owning Home Farm was a longtime ambition of his.

----------


## lizann

OMG that Victoria is such a little brat  :Angry:  

What age is she suppose to be? Putting the moves on her adopted brother Daz  :Sick:  

Is that Jo's exit? It was very low key

----------


## Abbie

I have to say that going under the ice, that must be sooo scary, one of my fears

----------


## Emmie

Awww yh, but i bet they had great fun filming it haha, the stuff they use for snow/ice is like candle wax x

----------


## Abbie

So they stood on candle wax?  :EEK!:

----------


## Emmie

Yh lol its a type of wax lol, with fake snow skatterd over the top x

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  that sounds mad!

----------


## Chris_2k11

ohh its rather good tonight, did you see Jasmine's face when Daz told her!

  Spoiler:    I reckon Debbie and Eli are gonna put the whole blame on her for this. shes supposed to be leaving isnt she?

----------


## Abbie

Oooo good tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

jasmine is so gonna give this away, and the vicars niece too shocking

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know
She just cant cope

----------


## alan45

Damn

I thought we were rid of the useless Ross Kirk and his strange accent. Hope he gets convicted of the murder and we never have to see or listen to him again.

----------


## Abbie

Ive always thought Ross sounded strange, but thought it was just me, so didnt mention it  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

can someone clear this up for me - ar debbie and jasmine lesbians or not? im confused after the episode when jasmine was gonna confess then debbie confessed i thought it was all a phase yrs ago.

----------


## Perdita

I think that they still have feelings for each other but decided not to continue with their relationship. Probably not quite sure about their sexuality or they are bi-sexual.

----------


## Abbie

Are chas and carl together yet? I missed the last epsiode

----------


## Chris_2k11

No, Aaron told her he doesnt want her seeing him after last time so shes told Carl its all off.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  After last time?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> After last time?


yeah apparently he slept with Delilah, i forgot all about that though

----------


## Abbie

I didnt know that
 :Sad: 

Awww I want them to be together

----------


## Chris_2k11

me too, they made a great couple

----------


## Abbie

I know  :Smile: 

And what was the point in dragging it up if nothing is gonna happen  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I reckon it'll still happen, you can tell she still likes him

----------


## Abbie

Yeah, hopefully it will, and I hope sooner rather than later  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

I am sure they will get back together, I prefer those two than Carl and Lexie.

----------


## Abbie

> I am sure they will get back together, I prefer those two than Carl and Lexie.


Yeah better than those two!

----------


## lizann

So Eli is arrested - he made it worst for himself by running 

Aaron Dingle is a great character but he was horrible to poor Paddy 

Why is Donna risking all for Ross  :Confused:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

donna should have just forgotten that she ever saw anything, after all ross is innocent it would be hard to put him down for it

or she could have put in an anonymous tip off and saved her marriage at the same time

----------


## tammyy2j

What is Mark Wylde up to? :Ponder:  

What the hell does Donna expect - that Marlon will forgive her  :Angry:  Marlon was cruel saying Trisha was the love of his life but he is hurting 

Could Paul be anymore of a Drama Queen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does marlon forget that he cheated on trisha ??

----------


## Perdita

But that was a drunken one-night stand, not that I am condoning those, but Donna had a full blown affair and said that she had loved Ross but loved Marlon more, which must be more difficult to come to terms with, imo.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah but it was with trisha mum?

----------


## Perdita

I thought he cheated with Charity, Trisha's mum came onto him but nothing happened? Not sure now  :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well maybe thats true, i do know he kissed steph the night before his wedding to trisha though

----------


## Perdita

Poor Jasmine, I feel quite sorry for her. But I am glad this storyline is coming to an end.

----------


## Abbie

> Poor Jasmine, I feel quite sorry for her. But I am glad this storyline is coming to an end.


I feel so bad for her too, I think shes acted it out very well

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Spoiler:    i cant wait to see cain again

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad Jasmine finally cracked and told Lauren

----------


## tammyy2j

great acting last night from both Jasmine and Debbie  :Thumbsup:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have to say im totally gripped to emmerdale at the moment and its been a while since its been like that for me

----------


## Abbie

Same! I think its been pretty good well only those parts

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah TBH i can normally take it or leave it but at the moment i cant miss it

----------


## Perdita

*Well done to Emmerdale for at least giving one couple some happiness, even if it is off screen. Plenty of room for improvement in the scenes getting Paul and Johnny back together and setting off for Oz but at least just for once there is no heartbreak before a character leaves for good*

----------


## Perdita

So, Eli no more a member of the Dingle family  :Sad:  But don't they have to hold court before making this kind of decision? Perhaps that means he wil be taken back to the bosom of the family  :Smile:  Wonder how long Debbie can keep silent on who killed Shane  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

I didnt like the way they did the end, it just didnt seem right and didnt fit in

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I really felt sorry for debbie at the end, i liked the effects when she was being charged and she was claiming her innocence.

although i dont understand 1 thing. laurel had gave her statement and she knows it was jasmine on her own who killed shane so did she with hold this info further after being charged for doing the exact thing earlier in the case. why would they charge debbie for a murder that jasmine commited,

  Spoiler:     I cant wait to see cain's reaction towards Eli when he comes back, cos he grassed on his little girl

----------


## tammyy2j

Whats with Mrs Wylde's interest in Debbie?

I'm glad Ross and Donna are gone. I hope Marlon leaves as well i dont think theres anything else for him to do now and the character is boring and always crying - he needs to get a better chef job far far away

Chas and Marlon  :Sick:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  What! chas and marlon?  :Confused:

----------


## tammyy2j

Whats with Mrs Wylde's interest in Debbie?

I think Cain is behind all there money and he wants her to look out for Debbie or else she is Debbie's real mum

----------


## Perdita

Charity Dingle is Debbie's real mum who had an affair with Cain but only long enough to get pregnant.

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked to scenes between Victoria and Diane - both miss Jack so much - but now Victoria is a orphan with no family (Andy is being an ass and Robert is MIA)

----------


## lizann

That was such a sad episode  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think it was sadder due to the fact that the actor has passed away in real life,glad robert turned up but wish the rest of the family got a chance to see him

----------


## Perdita

What a beautiful written and acted out episode, I was in floods of tears throughout. I liked it the way they all remembered their own little poignant moments with Jack, loved the way that Robert was there but only Andy saw him and knew he had been to the grave because he left the red rose. And so glad that Diane got the letter saying Jack was going to come back to her and then she saw him at the grave.
RIP Jack Sugden, RIP Clive Hornby.

----------


## tammyy2j

what a sad and brillant episode  :Crying:  

stand out performances were Diane and Robert (so glad he came back)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

loved hearing the memories

----------


## Chris_2k11

Amazing episode last night, absolutely faultless. How sad was it when Val was reading the letter to Diane?! I was almost in tears.

Its going to be strange not seeing Jack again.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really like Natasha Wylde

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What a wonderful tribute to Clive/Jack with everyone remembering him in their own way.  I was filling up when they showed the hollogram of him at the end and played Imagine.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Paddy  :EEK!:  

I really like the new family

----------


## Perdita

Gosh, Paddy is having a big Paddy, isn't he?  :EEK!:  Poor Gennie. Not sure what to think of the new family yet, lets see what is going on behind the scenes there  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Little Belle Dingle taking about the oldies pashing  :Lol:  

The Shadrach/Gennie scene was nice 

Paddy was horrible last night  :Thumbsdown:  

Not too keen on Maisie and Nathan Wylde

----------


## tammyy2j

Chas is doing wrong by hooking up with Paddy - she is hurting Paddy, Gennie and Carl - Carl is still into Chas and he is jealous and she still wants him also

----------


## Perdita

I hope that the scriptwriters will let Carl and Chas get together eventually, they are meant for each other.

----------


## Abbie

> I hope that the scriptwriters will let Carl and Chas get together eventually, they are meant for each other.


I agree!!!


I dont think I cant wait much longer though  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

So is Jasmine gone for good now?

I dont like that Maisie Wylde

----------


## Abbie

No I think she will be back

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah we will see her again

what is rodney like i wish they would stop making him act so desperate

----------


## Abbie

> what is rodney like i wish they would stop making him act so desperate


Same, I thought that was so random!

----------


## Perdita

Jasmine will come back but not for long as the actress is due to leave the soap soon. She probably gets jailed for Shane's murder, giving the scriptwriters the storyline for her departure but leaving it possible for her to return.

----------


## lizann

So both Jasmine and Debbie got sent down

----------


## *-Rooney-*

4 yrs isnt that bad for murdering a cop though, forensics would have shown quite a few blows to the head so it wasnt like she just hit him once to get him off and it was too hard, it was out of cold blood

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale's improved dramatically lately, i'd probs even go as far as saying its the best soap at the minute. I've loved the whole Jasmine storyline. I think she'll be quite missed, she was a good character.

----------


## Perdita

I missed Friday's episode and the omnibus. How long a sentence did Debbie get? 4 year for Jasmine seems fair seeing she did not call the police straight away ad perverted the course of justice.
Wonder whether she will ever come back to Emmerdale  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I missed Friday's episode and the omnibus. How long a sentence did Debbie get? 4 year for Jasmine seems fair seeing she did not call the police straight away ad perverted the course of justice.
> Wonder whether she will ever come back to Emmerdale


I think it was 3 or 6 months but her solicitor she would not serve all that and she already had time served but she is out soon from the Spoilers

----------

Perdita (11-03-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont like Wylde children at all especially the older ones  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Ambz11

Well Well Well, Why? I just dont/cant understand why he married her!

----------


## Rach33

Me neither him and Chas are just meant to be and Lexi is living in fantasy land if she thinks they will last

----------


## Ambz11

I give it 6months, if that!

----------


## angel_eyes87

I sense an affair coming up, their marriage is supposed to get of to a bad start, tomorrow will show us exactly how much he is in love with her. The only reason Chas did'nt want to get back with him is because of aaron, plus she wants a stable relationship for the first time in her life. 

I loved the music at the end, god Leona Lewis was played alot tonight, loved the interaction between Daz and Victoria at the end.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well Well Well, Why? I just dont/cant understand why he married her!


Lexi knows Carl killed his dad Tom 

BTW is Carl the oldest King brother 

I'm surprised Carl married Lexi they make a awful couple and i cant see it lasting - you could tell Chas still loves him 

Jimmy and Nicola are turning into a good couple - loved them last night  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Jimmy is the oldes King brother. I like him with Nicola too. Carl and Lexi will not last long.

----------

tammyy2j (02-04-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

The marriage won't last. Carl and Chas are meant to be!  :Wub:

----------


## Perdita

What utter rubbish acting was Daz and Victoria sleeping together? There was no chemistry between them, no flirting; they went for a drive and all of a sudden they stop and go into a barn for a bit of rumpty-pumpty? Pure dross, the scriptwriters need to do better  :Thumbsdown:   :Angry:

----------


## angel_eyes87

I think the chemistry between Daz and Vic is good, you could tell at the end of Lexi and Carls wedding, they cant flirt because people will suss out that theres something going on.

I was shocked when Daz didn't split with Scarlett, with in my opinion relationship is well and truly over, Daz made the first move not the other way round, he could have easily said no and went home, but he didn't because he wanted it as much as her. :Nono:  

I can say I am looking forward to Vics revenge, because he hurt her, by using and abusing her as if nothing had ever happened. I mean shes already burned a house down, cant get more psycho than that :Lol:

----------


## heardki

What on earth does Carl see in Lexi, when she smiles she looks like a horse - all teeth and gums.  He needs to dump her and get back with Chas

----------


## angel_eyes87

> What on earth does Carl see in Lexi, when she smiles she looks like a horse - all teeth and gums.  He needs to dump her and get back with Chas


thers well going to be an affair going on with Carl and Chas in the upcoming months, you can see it coming a mile off. Apparantly the writers had to re-write the scenes between Chas and Carl, because he was supposed to admit to her that he killed his Dad, but they have left it to a later date, so that will probably be the next storyline between the two.

Isn't there a rule that a wife cannot stand trial against her Husband in any court case, or is that an old rule/law :Ponder:

----------


## heardki

That is correct a wife cannot stand trial against her husband, perhaps that is why Carl married her.  Can't wait for the affair,

----------


## angel_eyes87

> That is correct a wife cannot stand trial against her husband, perhaps that is why Carl married her.  Can't wait for the affair,


I was thinking the exact same thing, because I reckon there will be a storyline in which Lexi will become more clingy/paranoid, because she knows that Carl will never love her as much as Chas. So if lexi finds out and goes to the police they will not believe her, because she will come across bitter, wanting revenge :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

If he was worried about her spilling the beans, surely he would have married her a long time ago.  :Ponder:

----------


## angel_eyes87

yeah, but he didn't propose, she basically backed him into a corner and he had no other option but to say yes to her. :Ponder:  

God Emmerdale sure is full of nutjobs, and Carl gets with the most of them

----------


## lizann

Carl Thomas King - named after his daddy who he killed 

Both Maisie and Victoria have to be two of the most irrating annoying selfish bratty (i could go) characters in Emmerdale at present

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think the chemistry between Daz and Vic is good, you could tell at the end of Lexi and Carls wedding, they cant flirt because people will suss out that theres something going on.
> 
> I was shocked when Daz didn't split with Scarlett, with in my opinion relationship is well and truly over, Daz made the first move not the other way round, he could have easily said no and went home, but he didn't because he wanted it as much as her.


I agree.  I think Daz is in denial about his feelings.

----------


## lizann

When did Daz and Victoria's feelings for each other develop - i always thought they disliked each other and i still see that little red haired girl as Victoria way too young for Daz  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## angel_eyes87

> When did Daz and Victoria's feelings for each other develop - i always thought they disliked each other and i still see that little red haired girl as Victoria way too young for Daz


Their feelings for each other developed in November, they nearly kissed.

But hasn't Vic always fancied Daz (Brunette one, unsure about the ginger one) :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by heardki
> 
> 
> What on earth does Carl see in Lexi, when she smiles she looks like a horse - all teeth and gums.  He needs to dump her and get back with Chas
> 
> 
> thers well going to be an affair going on with Carl and Chas in the upcoming months, you can see it coming a mile off. Apparantly the writers had to re-write the scenes between Chas and Carl, because he was supposed to admit to her that he killed his Dad, but they have left it to a later date, so that will probably be the next storyline between the two.
> 
> Isn't there a rule that a wife cannot stand trial against her Husband in any court case, or is that an old rule/law





> That is correct a wife cannot stand trial against her husband, perhaps that is why Carl married her.  Can't wait for the affair,


A wife *CAN* give evidence against her husband. She cannot however be compelled to do so,

----------


## alan45

It it just me or has Emmerdale been particularly CRAP this last few weeks. The mediocrity hit a new low this week with yet another ludicrous Dingle Court. WTF. The terminally boring story about Mark Wylde and a supposed old flame is mind numbingly boring just like the Daz Victoria Aaaron Scarlett crap. Who actually cares. The guy who plays the hooray henry Nathan Wylde couldnt act his way out of a paper bag. 


Hopefully it will improve with the return of Cain

----------


## angel_eyes87

Emmerdale has been awful this week, especially the awful Dingle court, I was close to watching Eastenders but thought better. :Thumbsdown:  

Was expecting a brilliant episode on Thursday, because Faye turned up, but the actor who plays Mark needs replacing quickly, because he is destroying a great up and coming storyline. :Thumbsdown:  

I quite like the Daz/Vic/Aaron storyline, anyway thats finishing next week anyway, with Daz leaving when Andy finds out. :Ponder:  

Cannot wait for Cain to return April 28th :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

> Emmerdale has been awful this week, especially the awful Dingle court, I was close to watching Eastenders


Emmerdale will never be THAT bad :Lol:

----------

angel_eyes87 (18-04-2009)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I really hate that nathan wylde, 

  Spoiler:     apparently there is another wylde child on the way, Faye is the mother and im unsure if Mark is even aware of his existence, he is played by James Sutton (Hollyoaks John -Paul McQueen)

----------


## Perdita

There will always be storylines some people like and others don't. This is natural as every soap storyline needs to develop for it to be explosive  especially at Christmas or other pertinent dates. Who knows, in a couple of months time even Alan45 will be eagerly antipating Emmerdale, especially if Louisa Lytton might become an Emmerdale resident.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Whats the story with Mark and that woman?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think she's a bit of a bunny boiler. Mark has had a fling with her behind his wife's back.

----------

angel_eyes87 (19-04-2009), Chris_2k11 (19-04-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Welcome back Cain  :Cheer:  

I would have pushed Victoria off the bridge

----------


## angel_eyes87

> Welcome back Cain  
> 
> I would have pushed Victoria off the bridge


Glad Cain is back :Cheer:  

Hey I like Vic, she is just disturbed, miserable and depressed

----------


## lizann

Its great that Cain is back  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

Yes, it is. He also looks a darned side better now than he did before.  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Aren't the police after him, didn't he take the blame for helping Sam's wife kill herself.

----------


## Perdita

He did but the reason the police are leaving him alone will be revealed soon.

----------


## alan45

He has become a   Spoiler:    Police Informer

----------


## Perdita

Andy, the lying, cheating git - telling the CAFFCASS woman he never hit Jo   :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

I really hate his character now

----------


## angel_eyes87

Andy why didn't you tell the truth

----------


## Perdita

I suppose he did it to hopefully get custody of Sarah, but he lied and lies usually get found out. He could have started going to anger management classe again to help his case.

----------


## angel_eyes87

He does get found out, I know he did it because to be honest would you have admitted to the social, beating your wife up.

  Spoiler:    They find Jo and she confirms that he is a wife-beater. So Andy goes mental and loses it completely, then he decides to withdraw his Custody battle, in other words Debbies gets custody, because there is no-one else, but Debbie fels guilty, because Sarah misses her dad.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

good.... I dont like him

----------


## Chris_2k11

they've really ruined Andy, he used to be likeable before

----------


## angel_eyes87

Blame the old producer, I thought he was great before the whole wife-beating storyline, yeah I know he had a temper, but to turn him into that was unjustified.

  Spoiler:    This is why the new producer is making him hit rock bottom this Summer before turning a corner

----------


## Perdita

I never expected Faye to be the first wife of Daniel Lamb, now known as Mark Wylde  :EEK!:  I wonder whether he knows he has got a son with Faye because he was not mentioned last night.  :Ponder:  Very interesting storyline  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

So Mark/Daniel is a bigamist  :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I was shocked i thought Faye was just some bunny boiler ex girlfriend who never quite got over mark

----------


## Debbie Meadows

Well I guessed that he was a bigamist but the rest was a shock can't believe he did what he did i don't know who to feel sorry for Faye or Natasha very interesting storyline can't wait to find out what Faye does next!

----------


## Perdita

She attends the renewal of the wedding vows, Mark will have palpitations when he sees her  :Lol:  Serves him right. Natasha will find out, no doubt - how will she react?  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good storyline if they play it right.

----------


## angel_eyes87

I am loving this storyline, never in a million years would you have thought that Mark/Daniel would have done something so cruel to his family, making them believe that he was dead. Had to laugh though when the Bigamist was renewing his 'wedding' vows, he was scworming all the way through them, but it did make me wonder whether he said those vows to Faye on their wedding day.

----------

